# ACU at UCH, London : part 14



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home ladies



Lots of love, luck & sticky vibes to you all










Take care
Natasha x

THE BORING BUT ESSENTIAL BIT

If you would rather not see tickers and other users' avatars there is a facility to turn them off.  ~ click here for more information

Inevitably, and sadly, on the IVF board there will be both positive and negative outcomes to treatment. While I am sure everyone here loves a great success story and wants to keep in touch on clinic threads, please can those who have been successful, exercise consideration towards others when chatting about their pregnancies/babies in this area. That is not to say do not talk about your wonderful gift just, please think of those less fortunate and how they may be feeling when you post. Scan pictures etc. can be uploaded to the gallery (please PM me if you need help doing that) and links provided in thread.

*CLICK HERE FOR SITE & CHAT ETIQUETTE*
 ~ click here

Some useful places to visit post treatment: 
Bun In The Oven:  ~ click here

Negative Cycle:  ~ click here


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Thanks Natasha

I'm posting first as I hope it will bring me good luck!!!!!

xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

blown you some lucky 7 bubbles Button 

N x


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Gosh i am away for a while and it so busy!  

I have not had time to catch up, but Bgirl, just wanted to wish you luck for ET!

Pesca - sounds like you have been on a journey the last week...stay postive hun!

Button - you are doing so well, keeping everything crossed for you.

I have been really busy with work and just too tired to even get on the internet.  I am also worrying a fair bit about money at the moment.  We have another house which has been sitting empty for the last 8 Months!!!  CAn you belive it?  I am going to go and decorate this weekend and get someone in soon!

Lots of love to everyone else!!

LMG
xxx


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Hello everyone,

more bubbles to Button from me, Button (wish I had that great little creature Nastasha posted you  )!!!

Bgirl - have you done your ET yet? If so, how did it go?

Hi, littlemissgiggles, thanks, yes, I will stay positive!!! Sorry to hear about the house - but surely since noone's wanting to buy a house these days, you will get a tenant soon (says the ahem expert in real estates ...  ) - fingers crossed !!

Natasha, sorry, yes, to answer your comment on the other thread, for some reason I thought you were at ACU  !

How is everyone else?
I just got back from Dummy Embrio and Hycosy: I can now see why you Ladies call it a 'torture chamber' .. INDEED! At any rate, good news: unless I get an infection (yes, it's my paranoia..), my uterus is doing well. No blockages and Ok walls. So, I have STARTED the short protocol... Waiting for those tears, but I stay positive.   


XXX to everyone, Pesca


----------



## barnet girl (Apr 8, 2008)

Hello everyone - thank you for the good wishes.

Well EC went well, collected 14 eggs and Dh sample was looking good so one less worry gone, just have to wait for the fertilisation news tomorrow.

Feel surprising well, just got back from the cinema with DH, went to see Hancock, which is quite funny (tip for anyone going don't leave as soon as the titles start).  For some reason with the last 2 GA's I have had (broken ankle and wisdom teeth) I have always felt quite good afterwards so was hoping the same would happen.

They are hoping to do blasts so ET would be next Tuesday.  Had signed up for the acupuncture trial and learned today I am a control so will not get anything on ET day (have glad as never had it done before and maybe that particular day would not be the best to start.)

Pesca - great that you day went well and you are starting the short protocol, you will soon catch up with the rest of us.  have you decided where to get the drugs from?

LMG - have fun decorating this weekend - I must admit for some strange reason I quite like decorating (that doesn't mean I am any good at it )

Button - Sorry about the pains you are getting but good that the witch has not arrived, are you still on the progesterone and heparin, got to start them over next few days.

PAW - good luck with the EC tomorrow, hope yours goes as smoothly as mine and they collect lots of good eggs.

Lou - its a good sign isn't it getting morning sickness ? not that it will feel like it.  Did you just fancy the veggie food or are you veggie?  I've been veggie for about 15 years but must admit my diet is not the best, have really made an effort to up my protein intake in the last few months.  How are you managing or are you a nice healthy veggie to start with.

Rose - hope you got the answers you were looking for, feel free to ask more if needed.

Hello to anyone else I have missed

Take care


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Dear Bgirl,

quick one : FAB news on all those eggs !!!! Wonderful! So happy for you!!! and on top of everything else you also feel good - that's truly great news  

Can I ask you a quick tip? Since you are a veggie, how have you changed your diet? I mean, what do you do to get your protein (apart from supplement like whey milk)? I don't really like meat that much - though I love fish, but one can't eat fish every day. So, although I am not a veggie technically, I am struggling to get my proteins in (have lots of yogurt every morning though). Or perhaps, yogurt and fish is all I need .. What do you think (I don't drink milk as I have diary intolerance - yogurt's ok because it's pre-digested lactose)? Thanx for any veggie's advice!!  

XXX Pesca


----------



## twiglets (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi girls,

*Bgirl*, yes thanks you`ve all been really helpful. Great number of eggs and hope you get a lovely fertilisation rate tomorrow. Will they be calling you in the morning? Sounds like you had GA, does UCH also do sedation?

*Pesca*, was the hycosy and dummy ET really that painful  ? How long did it take? All looking good for ya  . Good luck with your stimming and I`ll be  you get some lovely eggs. FF ladies say that daily 4-5 brazil nuts are good for thickening the lining and growing the eggs. Also, keep tummy area covered and warm. I tend to wear cotton/thermal vests all throughout my txs.

We have UCH consultation on 17th June. Got to make our looooooong list of questions... I can`t wait to get a second opinion as so many 'bad thoughts' are going through my head at the moment  , like if there`s something wrong with me and that`s why embies won`t stick or if my DH`s sperm is not good enough for ICSI...

Have you ladies seen the news about UCH in the papers yesterday? The new HFEA league tables on pregnancy results have been published and it`s also on their site, and UCH has the highest pregnancy rates at the moment for the 2007 results and has passed ARGC by a few percentages. I hope all of you and us (if we decide to go to them) will be in those percentages too...

Roses x x x


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Eveing Ladies

LMG - Good to see you!  Where is your other house?  Good luck with the decorating.  I, like BGirl, quite like decorating or at least I do when I start but generally get bored by the end.  Hope you manage to get someone in soon!

BGirl - Well done on all of those lovely eggs.  Fingers crossed for them all getting fertilised! Yes, still on the lovely Pessaries and I have a very nice bruised stomach from the Heparin.  The needle is a bit blunt so you have to give it a good stab to get in.  It's not as bad as I just made it sound!!

Pesca - Glad that the Dummy ET and HyCoSy went OK even if it wasn't a particularly nice experience!!  It's the worst thing that I have gone through so far so hopefully things will only be better from here.

Roses - Not long until your consultation then.  I hope that they are able to make you feel better about things.  I hadn't seen the latest results from the HFEA but I will have a look now.  Finger crossed we will all be in their stats soon!

Natasha - Thanks for the bubbles!!

Lou, MummyP and Jen - Hope you are all OK.

Enjoy the rest of the night all.

Button xxx


----------



## barnet girl (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi Rose

Too be honest I'm not quite sure what they use, (i know that sounds weird) I asked different people and got different answers.  From what was said today and how I responded I think it is a very light GA they give you (which some of them call a IV sedation) but you are completely out of it for the collection but wake up very quickly afterwards and they are happy to let you go within a couple of hours (once you have eaten and been to the loo).

Good luck for your appointment (I'm assuming you mean 17th July), not long to wait now, hope it goes well and yes write your questions down as your mind will go blank once in there.

Pesca - I'm a lacto ovo veggie so I get most of my protein from Eggs and milk,  I have also upped my intake of nuts and chickpeas (mainly in the form of houmous).  As I said in general I have a bad diet and rarely ate protein but I make sure I have one good portion a day now, probably not perfect but better.

I'll think more about and continue tomorrow but the day is catching up now so I am off to bed.

Good night everyone, take care

BGirl


----------



## twiglets (Feb 13, 2008)

Bgirl,  yes 17th July. Completely lost track of time


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Hello everyone,

Roses Thankx so much for the good wishes, tip on warm tummy and brazil nuts: I now have started having 3 brazil nuts on my muesli every breakfast, but I'll add a few more. Thermal vest: great idea, and after all this is not exactly a hot summer ... I'd better start ditching all those low-cut trousers/jeans, but hey they're no longer trendy anyway, are they?   
GOOD LUCK with your 1st appointment: yes, do write lists of questions down (a good tip I got from a girl on this thread). God knows how many times I walked out of the rooms and thought of a million more questions I wish I could have asked   
As for Dummy and Hycosy, GOD, isn't Button right? Not the greatest experience: I don't want to scare you, and I do tend to be the scared, anxious type (so don't think I am someone to take literally!!), but it was not that great. HOWEVER: it's truly meant for the best, and to make sure you're all set for the cycle, so in a way as long as you bear that in mind and know it's for a good cause ... Good to know this is the worst part!! 

Bgirl (probably in bed now, good night!): thanx so much for your tips too. Guess what, I ADORE hoummous and I tend to eat lots of it on a more or less regular basis ! Yuppie!  And the eggs of course: I forgot about that (silly me )!

Button, how are you doing? Hope all is well with you.
And everyone else of course!!!

I'm off to Dorset with DP tomorrow: he's got a day off so we decided I'd take a day off too and get some fresh (rainy) air out in the countryside - otherwise, I end up working all weekend in order to get my mind distracted (terrible for stress levels, silly me). So, I'll be back on Sunday eager to hear how you are all doing !!!

I follow your houseworks closely. I don't own a house here but one in Italy where I am from: I had lots of fun painting it and doing bits and pieces. Of course, I am not good at it either but it's fun!!! 

Happy and relaxed (if you can) weekend everyone !!!
XXX Pesca


----------



## paw (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi guys

This is the link to the Evening Standard feature regarding the UCH being the current number one clinic.

http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/standard/article-23505191-details/London+hospital+is+top+of+IVF+success+league/article.do

x

/links


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Thanks for the article paw, hope we will all be in that big % soon!

Button xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Pesca said:


> Can I ask you a quick tip? Since you are a veggie, how have you changed your diet? I mean, what do you do to get your protein (apart from supplement like whey milk)? I don't really like meat that much - though I love fish, but one can't eat fish every day. So, although I am not a veggie technically, I am struggling to get my proteins in (have lots of yogurt every morning though). Or perhaps, yogurt and fish is all I need .. What do you think (I don't drink milk as I have diary intolerance - yogurt's ok because it's pre-digested lactose)? Thanx for any veggie's advice!!


There's loads of foods that contain protein but are veggie-friendly....

dairy products...
skimmed/semi skimmed milk (higher protein than full fat)
cheese (including cottage cheese, dairylea, philadelphia)
yoghurt
eggs

as well as....
quinoa
chickpeas (hummous)
lentils
baked beans
baked potatoes
oats/cereal
kidney beans
nuts (including cashew, peanuts, brazils, almonds, pistachio, hazelnuts, walnuts, pecan...peanut butter)
pumpkin seeds
sunflower seeds
flaxseed (linseed) - put on top of cereal
rice
wholewheat
spinach
parsley
broccoli
avocado

TVP (textured vegetable protein) and Tofu are also good protein sources although they are soya derivatives and soya should be avoided as much as possible when ttc (obviously small amount ok)

Spriulina, Wheatgrass & Chlorella supplements have very high protein levels.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## barnet girl (Apr 8, 2008)

Morning all

Well I have just managed to stop crying (don't worry happy tears) 13 of the 14 have fertilised.  I think I underestimated just how worried I was about the fertilisation.  This is the bit I hate about having no particular reason why we have not managed to get pregnant yet every stage is so stressfull this first time as I think is this it, is this where it starts going wrong.  Well over one step now the next for me to stress about it the embies growing, oh and then the ET going well and then the embies implanting.  as you might guess I am a born worrier.

Is anyone else having problems sleeping and got any tips to help me, I'm getting to sleep okay with the help of my IVF companion CD but awake again within a couple of hours and then just spend the rest of the night trying not to wake DH.  gave up last night and watched TV from about 1am to 5am.  strange thing is I'm not too tired during the day, not looking forward to the day I crash, must be soon.

Thanks for the list of veggie food Nat, I always forget about most things I eat as they have always been part of my diet.  meant to say Pesca I eat a lot of jacket potatoes with beans and cheese which gives me protein as well.

Hope everyone is doing well and it nearly the weekend.

Take care

BGirl


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Wow BGirl, that's great news.  I'm sure that everything wil continue to do well although I know that every stage is worrying, especially when it is your first time.  I am a born worrier too.  I worry if I'm not worrying about anything.  Keep us posted with your news!

Button xx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Just a quickie from me cos I dont want to lose the thread.

Great stuff Bgirl! Thats because you are at THE BEST CLINIC!!! 

Jen x


----------



## paw (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi guys... just got back from the ACU and managed to get 8 eggs so i'm really pleased.  Now just have to wait to hear about fertilisation.....  

B Girl... well done.... you've got a bumper crop to work with!

Hello to everyone else... thanks for your thoughts.

x


----------



## twiglets (Feb 13, 2008)

*Bgirl*, well done, that`s brilliant! Fingers crossed for their continuing success  . About the lack of sleep you are getting, maybe you should try to take each day as it comes and think that things from this stage on is out of your hands now, I`m sure things will be fine for you but just think 'what will be will be'. This line of thinking usually works in relaxing me during tx. I`ve also got the IVF Companion CD! Isn`t it great, I never managed to fall asleep with it though, but sometimes my body feels numb and light.

*Paw*, just noticed on your signature that you are a 'poor responder', you did really well I have to say considering! Well done, fingers crossed for some more good news for you tomorrow.

*Pesca*, enjoy the time away!

Found out from UCH today that we`ll be seeing Dr M.R. for the consult. Anyone know what he`s like? Do you get to see the same consultant all throughout your tx?



Roses x x x x


----------



## barnet girl (Apr 8, 2008)

Afternoon

Thanks for all the good thoughts

Paw - Thats great news, 8 is a good number. I'll keep everything crossed for you overnight, won't say don't worry as it's not as if I can lead from example. 

Rose - you snuck in just as I was about to post.  I saw Dr R for my first consult and he was very approachable and willing to listen as well as tell us his opinion.  I don't know about the others girls but thats the only time I have seen him, Dr S (not the top guy) has done all the donkey work with me, the majority of the scans and then the EC. Although from talking to the nurses I know Dr R checks all my results and its him who decides what is happening when.

Take care

BGirl


----------



## paw (Feb 15, 2008)

Roses

Dr R rocks.... very nice, optimistic and will take you through all the positives and steer you gently through any negatives.  I have him or Dr Sar (top bod)... 

x


----------



## Lou27 (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi all

sorry have been out of touch for a day or two  - will write back properly during the w.end. In answer the question re whether I am veggie - no i am not  - but I think I should be as I don't really like meat that much. Sweet potatoes and cottage cheese with abit of fresh coriander/soya sauce sprinkled on the top is a great alternative to jacket potato and is lower in GI! LOVE IT. Knackered tonight as had to go up north to meet an MP for literally one hour, don't ask!!! Off out now  - have lovely weekends xxx


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Evening Ladies

paw - Congratulations on all those eggies.  I have everything crossed.

Roses - I'm with paw - Dr R rocks!  I love him and wish I could go in and see him every day to give me some positive energy!!!

Hi Lou & Jen.

Have a good weekend everyone.

Button xxx


----------



## paw (Feb 15, 2008)

7 out of 8 eggs fertilised.... so that's a good start.  Now   that they will all last the course....

x


----------



## Twang (Jul 5, 2008)

Ladies any chance of me sneaking into this thread?

I start my Primolut tabs this Monday 070708 and I am based at ACU.

I would be grateful for any advice and guidance from you.  
This is all very new to me and I am intimidated to ask questions when at the clinic!
They seem very helpful and polite!
I had my dummy ET and HYCOSY and I agree whole heartedly that it was an awful experience!  But from all that I have read that is the worst over with!

I am not taking any supplements or vitamins and am wondering what I should be looking at taking! Would welcome any advice!

Twang xxx


----------



## barnet girl (Apr 8, 2008)

morning all

Well we are defiantly going to Blast, all 13 seem to be doing really well, which although I'm extremely glad about why why why can't they do that normally.  anyway still on for Tuesday.  Still feeling really bloated and none of my clothes fit, hopefully will settle down soon.

Paw - great news about the fertilisations, have you had your phone call yet this morning, keeping my fingers crossed.  Lets hope our embies are keeping each other company  

Twang - welcome to the thread.  Congratulations on starting you Cycle, is it your first IVF cycle??  I know what you mean about feeling intimidated at the clinic I'm the same, but I've found the best people to chat to are the nurses when you start going in for blood tests.  They are all very approachable and when I think of some of the questions I asked, I now laugh.  When you go in for your baseline scan and blood test after AF has arrived be prepared with a list of questions then, you will spend quite a bit of time with the nurse going over your protocol and how to inject.

In regard to other things you could be doing, the general things tend to include, about 8 Brazil nuts a day (both of you) which help DHs swimmers and you.  Lots and lots of fluids, some people recommend pineapple juice (particularly for DH) but I tend to just drink lots of orange juice and milk.  When you start stimming its also recommended to keep your belly warm all the time, a lot of ladies use a hot water bottle or one of the ones you warm in the microwave. (although need to stop this once you have had ET).  And don't forget to keep up with your pronatal vitamins, including folic acid.

Hope this helps, but we are a friendly bunch so don't be afraid to ask questions.

Button - how is it going??  not long to go.  I see what you mean about the heparin injections, they are so blunt, its quite difficult to get it in sometimes   but the strange thing is it doesn't really hurt that much.

Lou - are you still being scanned on Thursday?  How are you feeling?  Still a bit sick?

Rose - started sleeping a bit better now (what a relief) so feeling a bit better.

Pesca - hope you had a good weekend.

Take care

BGirl


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Morning Ladies

I can't quite believe that I am writing this but I have tested 2 days early and just got my first ever         I am completely shocked and actually can't quite believe it.  I think perhaps the test may be broken!!!  We are not going to tell anyone until after I have done another test tomorrow morning which will hopefully say the same thing.  I very nearly didn't do it this morning but the thought of doing it on my birthday and a work day wasn't very appealing!!

BGirl - Great news on all of those lovely embryos.  Hopefully you will have a bumper crop to choose from.  We also had a very high fertilisation rate and I wondered why it wasn't just happening on it's own but I guess sometimes we just need a bit of assistance.

Twang - Welcome to the thread.  BGirl has given you some good advice.  Make sure you eat plenty of protein, drink at least 2 litres of water a day and keep your abdomen and lower back warm.  Make sure you get yourself a decent pre natal supplement.  I took the Boots own brand one as it was in capsule form and someone told me they were more easily absorbed.  DH also took multivits and an extra supplement of zinc.  I would recommend maybe getting one of Zita West's books if you haven't already done so.  Can't remember what it is called but it has a picture of two people holding hands on the front.  It gives advice as to what you should be eating and doing at certain stages of the cycle.

Paw - Great news on your embies too.  I hope they continue to go strong and you get a big crop too.

A big  to everyone else.

Love Button xxxx


----------



## barnet girl (Apr 8, 2008)

Button - that is great news, just what the doctor ordered to cheer us all up.

I'm soooo happy    

Take care of yourself


BGirl


----------



## paw (Feb 15, 2008)

woooo hoooo Button..... go there girl!  This board is definitely getting some really good results lately... must be lucky!!  I'm so excited for you... do you have any symptoms? 

Just spoke to the embryologist... we've got 3 excellent embys, 3 good embys and one poor one... so i'll know tomorrow morning whether it's a 3 day transfer or 5... ... i just feel blessed to have got this far 

B Girl..... sounds like you are going to get some frosties out of your crop as well as some blasts... you can't ask for more than that can you? I'll keep   for yours too

Hi everyone else

x


----------



## twiglets (Feb 13, 2008)

*Button*, brilliant news, well done!!      

*Paw*, great news on your embies. Not long now for you to be PUPO too  . I can`t believe the embriologists are actually working today!! Just what I like to hear, as my previous NHS clinic have no staff in on Sundays and on Saturday mornings only go in for ETs  . It must be the trend with all NHS clinics. They also only do EC on Monday, Wednesday and Fridays... Do you think this has affected the success of our cycles? Just wondering if things could have been better at private right from the beginning, guess we`ll never know...

*Bgirl*, good to hear your sleeps are better, it must be from the relief of hearing your embies doing so good in the lab  . All 13 doing well.... WOW  . What supplements do the doctors at UCH tell both partners to take when starting tx? Anything specific that they advise?

*Twang*, good luck with your first cycle!! What`s Primolut tablets for?

RAR xxxx


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Thanks everyone.  Just about to go and POAS again. Still can't quite believe it!

Paw, I hope that this thread is a good luck thing for everyone and that we all get BFP's.  Symptom wise, not a lot really apart from AF pains about a week after ET and I still have them.  They have been quite an intense pain more the sort of thing that I would expect on day 1 or 2 of a particularly heavy period and they come and go.  Seem to be worse at night time.  They do seem to be a bit more few and far between now though.  This morning I woke up and felt more like I do when AF is just about to arrive, achy rather than in pain.

Roses - I don't think that I would go to a clinic that wasn't open over the weekend.  You can't time when you will need to go in and being open every day means that you can go in at the exact time you are ready rather than when the clinic is ready.  I don't think that they gave us any advice on supplements although vaguely remember them saying that we should be taking them, which we had been for ages.  Primulot tablets are Progesterone and you take them for a couple of weeks mid cycle.  The theory I think being that once you stop taking them your period will arrive, a bit like a withdrawal bleed when you have your week off on the pill.  Just think it helps them to control things a bit.

Button xxx


----------



## Twang (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi BGirl, Button and RAR 

Thank you soooooooo much for welcoming me and giving me advice!  I am rushing off to Tesco to get some Brazil nuts Folic acid and Pronatal Vitamins!!!! 
After waiting for so long and being disappointed at every turn I wasn't prepared for the kick start at ACU at our first visit they dove into tx!!!  It happened to be day 3 of my cycle and wham the wheels in motion and here I am! Unprepared and going for my first cycle  NOT THAT I AM COMPLAINING!! OVER THE MOON!!!

RAR Primolut are progestogen tablets given in the cycle preceding treatment to help prevent the formation of ovarian cysts!

Friday we had our dummy ET and it went very well and the HyCosy which was awful!!!

once again very grateful to you all welcoming me to your thread 

Holding thumbs for all and happy thoughts all round!

Big Hugs Twang xxx


----------



## paw (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi Twang and welcome to the thread.... 

Primolut also helps your follicles to start growing at the same time ... like runners beginning a race from the same start line... at least that's how Dr R described it to me..  Good luck with everything.... you'll be in good hands at the UCH.

RAR: cannot believe that your hospital was closed on a Sunday....what are you suppose to do if you're ready to transfer?? I think this could have definitely had an effect on your previous cycles.

Button: how exciting!  I bet you can't wait to tell everyone! 

x


----------



## twiglets (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks ladies for your explanations on the Primolut tablet. Sounds like when I was given the pill in the month previous to starting my last tx as they know when you`ll get AF and prevents cysts from forming as well. I hadn`t heard of the Primolut tablet before. It`s interesting though to find out how things are done at different clinics, thanx to you ladies and FF!!!

*Button*, I agree with you that _'if we had known any better' _ when first starting off tx we would have gone private too and to somewhere that does tx according to HOW your body reacts and WHEN it reacts, not vice versa! But, we were naive then (PLUS, I hadn`t discovered FF yet!!) and took their word for things and thought that they knew what they were doing (as didn`t know how tx was with other clinics), and they probably do know what they are doing, but I would also like to know that a clinic is optimising our chances by working 7 days a week. But they didn`t and still don`t  .

*Twang,* I`ve got my consultation on the 17th with UCH and I really need to hear some positive things from them. Talk about no waiting around to start for you though!! That`s brilliant, as the waiting and the not-doing-anything is the worst part. After the Primolut tablets will you start stimming right away or will you have to down regulate first? We also have to have ICSI.

*Paw*, the clinic wasn`t/isn`t really 'open' on Saturday`s either. A doctor, a nurse and an embriologist go in to do ETs in the morning and nothing else. There are no EC/scans done on weekends and as I have PCO I need to be monitored more closely as there`s 2 whole days from Friday to Monday`s scan when stimming! And with my PCO a lot can happen by then!!

Have a nice evening ladies.


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Hello Ladies,

WOWOWOWOOW!!!! SOOO much has happened whilst I was away and I am ecstatic to hear it's all amazing news!!! 
First of all, Button, that's wonderful - you must be soo happy and it's just so nice to hear it and that we share it all here on the ACU thread! Keep us posted we're all cheering for that little thing developing  !!!

And of course, AMAZING NEWS on Paw's embies!!! Great, Paw, that's WONDERFUL!! I don't have the cheering little face to post here, but I wish I did to show you all how happy I am for you and Button!!!
Paw, thanx so much also for sharing Dr R.'s version of what Primolut does to you: I must say so far I've seen Dr S and he's not as fun as Dr R sounds. I am looking forward to meeting him - perhaps next time I come in.
As for Primolut, Roses, I have been on it since Thursday last week and I see no change in me - early days, I suppose. Waiting to see what my body does, maybe nothing, who knows.

Twang, welcome to the thread - glad you managed to get through those Dummy Embryo and Hycosy - so you're about to start too. Is this also the short protocol for you? You sound wonderfully upbeat, which is great. We all need to feel like this!!  Keep going with those nuts 


Roses, I can understand how you feel, but don't let the Homerton experience get you down. Don't look back and look forward to doing the cycle with ACU - I hope it gives you (and us of course!) everything you want as it's doing with Button and Paw.


Finally, thanks so much to everyone and Natasha in particular for giving me all sorts of tips on diet and protein. Just got back from Dorset - I bought some Brazil Nuts on the way and have been munching away whilst driving through the countryside. I must say: the SouthWest is amazing countryside (I had never been), but God, the rain was something! I do admire the English for putting their gear one and walk no matter what the weather is!! We are so Italian and so chicken...    

Ok, must stop here, but really, I am truly happy for you Paw and Button: I can't say it enough! You've made my evening!

Lots of hugs,     
Corinna


----------



## Lou27 (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi all,

Button - what fantastic news, congratulations!! I had a feeling about you....when are you going in for a blood test?

B-Girl - GOOD LUCK for blast transfer on tuesday - im in first thing. May see you?

I had a major scare last night - had some brown discharge and then a drop of blood so called the emergency number at 8.00 last night and at 8.00 this am in tears and Dr S answered. He told me to come in to the clinic today which I did...and thankfully, there are two beating hearts so we are very relieved. He was a bit concerned about one of them as lining is a bit thick which may have explained the high HSG count but he didn't want to frighten me with any implications at this stage.  Im going in again on Tues at 9am to see how things are progressing. Please god both will be ok but I am consolled that at least one looks perfect. I am now 6 weeks and 4 days and it feels more real now that i've seen the hearts beating away...absolutely miraculous.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Oh Lou - Sorry to hear about your scare but glad that the outcome was a good one.  It's all very nerve wracking isn't it?  Hope tomorrow all goes OK.

Just about to call the clinic to book in for my blood test.

Have a good day eveyone.

Button xxx


----------



## paw (Feb 15, 2008)

Lou - sorry to hear about your scare....thank goodness you could be seen straight away to put your mind at rest... 

Looks like my embies are doing well as the embryologist wants to try and take them to blast stage with assisted hatching.  I'm scared... what about if they don't make it? Okay need   ... and lots of  

Pesca.. thanks for your kind words honey.

x


----------



## barnet girl (Apr 8, 2008)

Good morning

Paw - I'm sure the embryologists would only go to blasts if they though that was the best route.  At this rate we might be having ET at the same time.  Sending you lots of     and   I'm positive both our embies will do well.

I've just had my phone call and am provisionally booked in for 2pm tomorrow for ET but then he mentioned that they might actually leave it until Wednesday  so a little bit confused now have never heard of them leaving the embies until day 6, has anyone else??  Also it messes up my plans a bit, back at work today and was then going to go off sick for three days starting tomorrow but as now wont know until tomorrow morning what is happening, don't know what to do.

Lou - so sorry about your scare but yo got to see your heartbeats, wow twins, that is great news, keeping my fingers crossed that they both pull through,  If 'm in tomorrow it won't be until 2pm so I won't get t meet you.

Pesca - glad you had a good weekend and you will eventually get use to the rain here in the UK. Hope the DR is going well.

Hi Twang - hope the DR is going well

Hi Rose - hope you are well.

Well I'd better get on with work as it doesn't look like I will be here much this week.

Love to everyone, take care

BGirl


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Just a quickie from me....

Congratulations Button! Thats really fab news and Im soooooo pleased for you. Now make sure you put those feet up and take good care you hear! 

Lou - oooooh its twins!!!! You dont need to panic now about those triplets. Im sure the spotting it nothing to worry about as it often happens with multiples but I dont blame you for panicking. I take it I wont see you on Thurs now then? 

Im dreading my scan because Im convinced there is nothing in there anymore! 

Welcome to Twang, look forward to getting to know you. 

Jen x


----------



## twiglets (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi ladies,

*Pesca*, thanks for the advice, you are right and I should be looking forward to the future (let`s hope that we still have one tx wise  , I know I know, there I go again  ) . Nice to hear you have had a nice time away. We haven`t been to the Southwest yet either, sounds lovely, I love countrysides.

*Lou*, how lovely of UCH to see you so soon, that`s what I call proper patient care! Congrats on your twins! (No need to worry about triplets now  ) . Sending you    vibes that they both stay safe and everything looks fine on the scan tomorrow.

*Button*, good luck with the blood test, must be so exciting.

*Paw*, great news on your embies. They must be doing really well and the clinic is looking into giving you the best chance. I`m sure they wouldn`t take a risk if there was one.    for you as well.

*Bgirl*, no need for you to worry!! Don`ty worry about plans being messed up as the best is being done for you by the sounds of it  . You`re embies must be doing REALLY WELL considering that they decided to go for day 6 ET. That`s brillirant! I have heard of day 6 ETs quite a lot on FF and I think it`s the best of the best stage to be able to get to, if you know what I mean  .  with ET tomorrow if not then for Wednesday  !!   

*J-Mo*,  with your scan, when is it again?  , the mind can really play tricks , I`m sure you`ll be fine.

Roses xxxx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi Roses

Its on Thurs morning, and Im SCARED!!!! It will be on the 10week mark when they will discharge me but Im convinced something has gone wrong  

Jen x


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Button - #CONGRATULATIONS   , you must be over the moon...it seems to be extremely lucky on this thread at the moment.  Have you been for your bloods?  I wonder if it is a single or multiple??

Bgirl and Paw - your embies seem to be doing really well.  HOw funny would it be if you are both having ET tom, wishing you both lots of luck.

Lou - What a scare...you must be quite anxious.  Just try and relax....but there are TWO!!!!

J-mo, can't believe you are being discharged into the big wide world...how are you feeling??

Welcome Twang, you will find all the girls on here full of lots of useful information and wonderful support.  I wish you well on your tx.

Roses - You must have been surprised to start tx so quickly.  Sometimes maybe it is for the best so that you do not have time to worry!!

Hi to everyone else...what a miserable day, feel like just sitting on the sofa!!

LOL
xxxx


----------



## twiglets (Feb 13, 2008)

*J-Mo*, I know about the reasons for your worries. It`s only natural for us to worry as we go through so much to get that far. With these txs I don`t think our worries actually end until we have actually gotten our bundle of joy/s in our arms. We just have to hope and  for the best and trust mother nature will do it`s best for the little one/s. Feel free to let out your concerns on here, I`m sure that will help to calm you down, and after Thursday you can start celebrating    

*LMG*, I haven`t started tx yet, I WISH!! I have initial consultation on the 17th... The weather has been horrible since yesterday I agree


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Im in the city and the sun has started to come out! 
Although I would rather be at home on the sofa! 

Hi LMG, Im feeling pretty paranoid actually! Im convinced I am no longer pregnant! I know I know there is no rhyme or reason. I really think Im losing it! 

Roses - thanks. You may wish you hadnt said that though! Good luck for your consultation on the 17th. It wont be long now (next week!)

Jen x


----------



## tracya (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi there

I hope you don't mind me gate crashing on your thread. I am new to FF.co.uk, at ACU and would love some girly support. I must admit that I have be looking at this thread before I got my OK from admin .. sorry for snooping .. 

I have mailed a intro on the intro thread but to let you know about me - 

I am 28, Married for over three years and can't get pgs naturally. I have grade 5 endo with PCOS.. blocked tubes.. never ending about of cysts and honestly have become some what of a emotional idiot ... 

I went to ACU a couple of months ago and now I am on day 6 of stims. Its been very touch and go with cyst drains and all .. don't have them unless you really have to .. its pain on very fast wheels. 

anyways, just need some support if that's ok.. 

I went to my day 6 scan today and was told I have 3 10mm F's and all the rest are very small ... does anyone know if these are going to grow into something or is this is?

Also is anyone finding the waiting times are getting really really long at the moment .. have they just opened there doors to allot more people .. not moaning just wondering?


----------



## barnet girl (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi Tray

Just posted a reply to your introduction welcoming you to this thread, so you are very welcome.

You have done great to get this far, with the setbacks you have had.

I must admit I don't really know about whether the follicles will grow much, I'm incredably lucky to be a good responder and got lots of follicles to start with.

In respect with the waiting times, I've not had any problems so far (touch wood) but then again I always try and get either the first appointment or second.  I think the main doc that does the Scans was away for the last 2 weeks so that might be causing problems.  They are very busy though, when I had my EC last Thursday there were 4 of us getting done.

Hope your next scan shows lots of growth

Take care

BGirl


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Hello everyone,

how is everybody doing?

JMo - please try not to think about it and if you do think positive!!! You just don' t know - you say you have a feeling but that could be anything !!! I send you lots of   that it's all going as planned. I must say sometimes I wonder that it's those hormones that make us go so worried besides the natural reasons for getting worried - you know what I mean? The nurse said that it's only natural one cries because of hormone's injections, but I do wonder if worrying is another reaction to hormonal swings ...

On this note, has anyone who has been on SP had reactions to Primolut to begin with? I got really bad nausea this morning and wanted to vomit but nothing came out of it.

Hi Tracya, welcome to the thread. I think BGirl have told you useful info. Unfortunately, I am not in the position to tell you about folly growth since this is my very first IVF and I have not yet begun to inject. I'll tell you more when I do!!!
As for waiting time, well, I have noticed a bit of waiting here and there but nothing too annoying. But BGirl is right: they do look like they're always so busy.

Lou - I hope you are well now and got rid of this scare!!

BGirl - sorry to hear of your change in appointment. It can only be good news. I suppose you are right to be a bit annoyed at this change, but Roses is right: ACU are super professional, so you can only trust that they've done the right thing to change the date.

Hope everyone is doing well!!!

I actually have one last question on purchase of drugs (which I am about to do): given that I am a poor respondent this first cycle may be abandoned (sorry if I sound so pessimistic ). So, if I order all the drugs, and then it is abandoned I guess I lose the money.

XXXX Pesca

*edited by Moderator


----------



## tracya (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi there everyone. Thanks for the welcome.

I was quite ill on prim. I felt very sick and had very bad wind!   I think it depends on how you react to different levels of hormones of your own or synth... 

if your worried give the clinic a call and I am sure they will be glad to help you out ..


----------



## paw (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi Tracya and welcome to the thread.  You'll get lots of support here from these great ladies.

Don't worry too much about your scan.  On my first IVF i only had 3 follicles on day 6... but by the end of my cycle i had over 10 and managed to get 8 eggs.  It's quality not quantity sometimes! (At least that's what i told myself  ). I'm a poor/slow responder to the drugs... hardly any follicles on my left ovary which is smaller than the right.... so nearly all my eggs come from just the one....and they don't really get going until the end of stimms...

x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Wise words PAW! 

Welcome Tracy, I have blown you a lucky 7 bubbles! 

Jen x


----------



## tracya (Jul 5, 2008)

arr thanks guys I feel much better already!

sending loads of good vibes to you. 

Tray xx


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Just a quickie from me at the mo as I am cream crackered.  Hardly had any sleep last night and I have been feeling sick all day.  I can't believe my luck!!

Pesca - I would suggest that you ask for a prescription for half the amount of drugs that you need just in case.  You can't return them and wouldn't be able to sell onto anyone else.  You can always get another prescription.  I'm sure that it won't come to cancelling anyway  

Hi Jen - Thanks for the congratulations.  As the others have said it is only natutral to feel apprehensive about these things.  I'm sure that everything is just fine.  It certainly doesn't get any easier once you have got to that BFP does it?!  Not long to go now though.    

paw & Bgirl - Good Luck with all of those embies.  I have positive feelings for both of you. BGirl, I think Lou had a 6 day blast transfer and Jen had a FET from a 6 day blast and they both seem to have done OK out of it!  The embryologists are great and they really wouldn't be taking them to blast if they didn't think they would make it.    

tracya - Welcome to the thread and good luck with your jabbing.  I ended up with more follies at the final scan than I did on the first so try not to worry too much - Ha Ha, I know!!  I'm sure that some of those little ones will have caught up by the time you have your next one.

Roses, LMG, Lou and everyone else - HELLO.

God I can hardly keep my eyes open, just want to go home!

Had blood test today and they will call me later with results.  Hopefully all OK.  I am booked in next Weds for a scan.  A bit early but we are going away on the Thursday so would need to have it done before we go.  I will be 6 weeks.  Was told not to be to scared if we didn't hear a heartbeat as it may still be a little too early.  If I don't hear one I will spend the next 4 weeks worrying, not that I wouldn't anyway!!!

I have the very unpleasant task of telling one of my best friends tonight.  She has been ttc for 4 years and has had 3 failed IVF attempts.  There are 4 of us who are really good friends and the other two are pregnant too.  I know she will be happy for me but she will be so upset too.  I just feel so sad for her and so want it to be her turn too.  

Anyway, must go.  Will see if I can have a sneaky nap at my desk!!  I doubt anyone would notice to be honest!

Love Button xxx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Button what a great memory you have. You were right about my day 6 blasts! 

By the way I dont think you will hear a heartbeat next week but you will see the embryo fluttering away so you will see the heartbeat. Does that make sense? When I asked if it could be heard at 6 weeks they said its too early.

Regarding telling your friend tonight I suppose its best to be honest. Its not like you have got pregnant at the drop of a hat you have struggled too so Im sure your friend will be really happy for you. She will feel jealous but at the same time she will be happy. 
From my experience I never had a problem with people that struggled too (how warped am I?!) Its the ones that took it for granted that wound me up and upset me.

Lots of love to everyone else
Jen x


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Aah, maybe she said see and not hear.  As long as everything looks good for 6 weeks I'll be happy!  I'm so tired she could have said anything to be honest!

xxx


----------



## Lou27 (Mar 10, 2008)

hi there,

Thanks for all your good wishes.

Paw - g.luck with making it to blast - they know what they are doing and if there is any sign of a struggle, they will put it/them back early so try not to worry - they are checked on twice daily.

B-Girl - Good luck for the transfer. I was a day six transfer and they had told me initially it would be day 5. Basically, sometimes the embies are a little slower at making it to blast - of those that are likely to make it to blast - 50% of embies make it on day 5 and 50% on day 6. I was told that day 5 is the ideal but day 6 is absolutely and perfectly fine.

J-Mo  - thinking of you and yes you are right, I wont be there anymore on thurs as I am in tomorrow morning. I know what you mean re thinking there is nothing there - I feel exactly the same. Are you showing at all? I am sure everything will be perfectly fine. 

xxx


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi there,

Yes, I must say I was truly impressed by Button's memory   It's quite nice what JMo said, a fluttering embryo - a beautiful poetic image!

Button - thanks so much for the tip on purchasing drugs. I will do as you suggest. I guess I am a half-full-glass sort of person and always think about the worst because deep down I am superstitious and think that if I am making plans against something happening, then it will happen!!    How idiotic is that. Hear this: I made an appointment to see a student on the day of my egg collection, hoping I have to cancel the appointment because I will have eggs - hippies ... Poor student, but that helps me mentally somehow ... How silly!!! 

Tracya - thanks so much for sharing your reaction to Primolut. Mmmhh .. Not nice but at least I won't worry! Nausea has gone now.

As for telling others about your pregnancy, you know a very close friend of mine got pregnant naturally this year and she was also a bit afraid of telling us knowing my situation. But the truth is I was so delighted for her: she is a friend after all, and don't we wish others the same happiness we wish for ourselves. If that happiness doesn't come to us, it's nobody's fault - just nature's. I guess I am a fatalist, but sometimes it serves me well.  

Button - don't worry!!! And GOOD luck with the scan. I send you lots of   !

XXX Pesca


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Pesca - My DH has just got a new job with company car and I told him to get a little sports car with no room for baby stuff because I thought the reverse psychology would work.  He didn't actually go for the sports car, went for a sensible 5 door family car instead.   .

Lou - Good Luck for tomorrow I have everything crossed for you.

Have a good evening all.  Early night for me I think!

Button xxx


----------



## Twang (Jul 5, 2008)

Lovely Ladies!!

My word I am so lost -  I need to brush up on terminology and different stages of tx!!

Its such an exciting time for us all - nerve racking too -  I read the thread and cry, smile laugh and get all scared too!

Welcome to Tracya -  to all of you THANK YOU -  I rushed home after work today thinking YES - I am not alone and have stumbled into a great group of Ladies 

Rose in answer to your question earlier -  I start the Nasal Spray Superfact (Buserelin) next Tuesday!  I am wondering is the time important?  if u miss it by 30 mins does it make a big deal or difference!

Sending you all positive and happy thoughts big hugs all around and special prayers for us ALL!!

Enjoy your evening and day tomorrow!

Twang xxx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Morning ladies

Just wanted to wish Lou mega good luck for today. Looking forward to hearing from you! No Im not showing to other people yet although I have put weight on generally. But I think its down to the steroids. I feel like a bit of a heffer! 

Twang - no 30 mins wont make any difference hun! As long as its roughly the same time every day. It doesnt have to be dead on. You will be fine! 

Ladies I feel really supersticious too. We told friends of ours on Sunday our news, and it really felt like Id jinxed things by telling them too early. I think that had something to do with the way I was feeling yesterday.

Pesca your posts are always so lovely. 

Keep resting up Button! 

Lots of love to you all
Jen xx


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Good morning everyone,

just a quick one as I must get back to work!!! 

Button and JMo, thanx so much for sharing your 'superstitioins' with me: I am glad to hear I am not so silly or crazy  

Sending you all a big 

XX Pesca


----------



## barnet girl (Apr 8, 2008)

Good morning

Well its full speed ahead now, I'm going in at 1.45pm for my ET - having 2 put back.  I did waver about only having one put back (had just read about twin births) but DH is quite adamant about the 2.

Not sure whether to tell the clinic or not but I'm either having a mild case of OHSS of quite a bad reaction to the medication I am now on.  I swear I already look about 4 months pregnant and I only have about 2 outfits that fit me, also have quite bad constipation (sorry TMI) so I have think its just the suppositories I'm using, can't wait to swap to the front instead of the back.  It doesn't take much to upset my digestive system and then there is normally hell to pay.

Paw - hope you get good news today in your phone call and you get the time and day for your ET.

Lou - good luck with your scan

Jen - I think its quite normal what you are feeling and if you think you are bad, just wait until its my turn (god let it be soon  )  I've already decided I will need to buy a heart rate monitor so i can check on it most days or I will go mad with worry.  With me and DH combined I doubt very much we will buy anything or make any changes until very late in the pregnancy.  I was asking him the other day when would he want to tell people and he just said 'do we have to?' and it was like 'what are we just gong to pretend I'm fat?'

Better go and actually do some work as I'm going to go off sick for the rest of the week.

Good luck and   to everyone.

Bgirl


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Barnetgirl

Good luck for tomorrow!!! I think you are right to have two put back. I had two and yet I only have one baby in there. We will never know why only one implanted. Twins are ok anyway in my opinion in fact Im sad Im not having them! But Im happy to be pregnant with just one at the moment. Just enjoy the moment tomorrow, its a very special time.

And Im glad Im not the only nut nut! I wonder when it will be time to relax more but I doubt that time will ever come! 

Good luck! 
Jen xx


----------



## paw (Feb 15, 2008)

looks like i'm going in tomorrow... but they'll call me and confirm in the morning.... At the moment 2 look good and 4 look ok...but i've never come this far before so i guess i should be grateful.. Lots more    and   required!!

wow every stage is so frightening.... especially when you've only got a few of the little buggers in the petri dish!!  

Just asked whether it's possible to have 3 put back (as i'm 40) and they have categorically said no.... as they are potential blasts... hmmmmm ARGC allow you to put 3 blasts back at my age.... should i be concerned?

Good luck B Girl... I hope everything goes really well for you today with your transfer.

Jen... I think it's only natural that having gone down this long process with trying to conceive that once you DO conceive you can't quite believe your good fortune...I would be exactly the same honey.  

Lou... good luck for today....hope you get really positive results  

Hi to everyone else

x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi Paw

Good luck for tomorrow! 
Hmmmm they should let you put three back shouldnt they? They agreed to let me have three but then I was defrosting mine and I think they only agreed because they freeze them in pairs and it may have been that only one survived from the first pair and two survived from the second pair. Maybe with fresh ones its not necessary?? 

Hope it goes really well!!! 

Jen x


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

Button, brilliant!  great news. I lost the thread so I have only jsut read your bfp. fantastic.  

Paw - demand 3 to go back - you're over 40 and HFEA specifically allows it. no reason not to. UCH is too conservative on that sort of stuff in my view.  the've got to remember older women need more chances to "find" the good eggs.


----------



## paw (Feb 15, 2008)

Jen - did they make it into an issue when you asked for 3 to be put back?

Of course i may only get 1 or 2 to put back anyway.... at the moment i've got 2 strong ones and 4 slow ones... so the decision might well be taken out of my hands.  They gave me odds of only 40% making it to day 5.  So that would leave me with approx 2.5 embys !!  

x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Well it was the appointment before my FET and I asked Alpesh the embryologist if he would consider putting three back (in the event that they had to defrost all four and three ended up surviving). My justification was that I didnt want to waste one. He wasnt really supposed to be there but hes so nice and popped in because he couldnt believe that my fresh blasts didnt take.

Well he didnt say no, he just nodded and said that we could talk about it on the day if we got that far. The difference like I say might be because for me it was FET and for you it will be fresh and you wont be in exactly the same position as me.
But I think that on the day you should still have that conversation if its something you believe in. Like Anna says

Hope that helps? 
Jen x


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

do please push for 3. older women (like me!) have 1/10 at best and sometimes 1/20 good eggs!! not to scare you but to show you you need to try that extra one! FINGERS CROSSED. XXX


----------



## Lou27 (Mar 10, 2008)

Barnet Girl - I hope everything went OK??

Paw - Good luck hon!

I went in this morning a 9am and a new doctor (lady) scanned me and I really wanted Dr S as he is the one who I saw on Sun. Anyhow, she scanned me and confirmed the too thick lining around the second baby and didn't have a clue what it was and I felt less than confident with her lack of analysis so I waited an hour and half to talk to Dr S as he was in surgery at the time. He thinks everything will be fine but they want to keep a very close eye on me (going back next tues) but I am obviously worried. Also annoyed that Mr Serhal is on hols this week (poor him, he deserves a break, but why this week?!!) so I can't get his opinion. The concern is due to my high early HCG result (11,000) and the thick lining that it could be a partial molar. I'd never even heard of that term before.  He said in his opinion they are just taking precautions and that there is a less than 1% chance that this is the case as its so rare. However, I did ask that if it so happened that It was a partial molar, what would they do. He responded reluctantly that they would have to abort and apparantly when you abort, you abort both - there is no choice. But he said, he is only telling me all the detail because I asked and he seems confident its nothing. However, I am blatantly sick with worry and who knows on tues what another scan will show and at what point they can confirm to me either way what is going on. Im knackered now so am going to sleep. So sorry for the indulgant rant.


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Oh Lou what a nightmare. Im so sorry you are having to go through this.
Im hoping and praying for a good outcome for you. Be kind to yourself through all this.
The good thing is that they are going to keep a really close eye on you.

Lots of love
Jen x


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Have been having pooter troubles at work today so only just able to get on.

Lou - I am so sorry to hear about your scan today.  I have been thinking about you all day.  I have EVERYTHING crossed that things work out for you.  I can't imagine how you must be feeling.  As Jen says be kind to yourself and take it easy.  They are so good at the clinic they will make sure that you are properly looked after.   

BGirl - Was ET today?  If so I hope it went well and you are now resting with your feet up.

paw - Good Luck with tomorrow and I hope that they agree to put 3 back if that is what you want.

Hi Anna III - Thanks for your good wishes.

Hi Everyone else.

Off out tonight for dinner as it is my birthday.  Must go and change my profile to another year older!  

Love Button xx

PS - Jen - we told far too many people we were having IVF so as a consequence we have already had to tell too many people.  Also my MIL came to our house today, brought my birthday card and a plant and some bloody baby stuff that she bought in the States last year!!  I know she is excited but there is a long way to go yet and I don't need that sort of stuff.  I can see she is going to be trouble...actually she already is!!


----------



## barnet girl (Apr 8, 2008)

Good evening all.

well its over and done with and hopefully    'Pea' and 'nut'are happily settling in.  Must admit had a bit of a nightmare, as I thought my ovaries are still really huge so they really struggled at first to see the bladder and uterus and then to get the bladder full enough to flatten the uterus for the transfer.  Well i have to say i don't believe my bladder has ever been as full, they delayed me by about an hour and made me drink loads more.  It all ended well , although I seriously though i would wet myself during the procedure , managed to hang on but then had the fun of DH helping me use a bed pan    oh well it will be worth  it (being positive tonight).  One of the things that got me through was replaying my IVF companion CD through my mind and visualising the pictures I have developed, well worth the effort I have put into it in the last few weeks.  Sat at home now with feet up being looked after by DH, who was brilliant during it all at calming me down.

Paw - don't worry about this happening to you it was only as I had so many follicles that had been immature and have now developed (about another 15 on top of 14 collected).  Yours will go great, the nurses are so great and helpful and really try and take your mind of things.  They really put the pressure on us to only transfer 1 today but we stuck to our guns and had 2.  Stick to your guns tomorrow and insist on the 3 as is your right and well what you are paying them wads for.  Will be thinking of you tomorrow and sending lots of    .

Lou - what a nightmare, sometimes they are just a bit too honest with us.  Make sure you look after yourself and Tuesday will be here before you know it.  Talking to the nurse and embryologist today there are getting a lot of new patients in so I would expect lots of new staff as well, but hopefully they will pick things up quickly and offer the same great service.

Button - Happy birthday  hope you have a good evening.  We haven't told anyone (well tell a lie told one person) so we won't have that problem.


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

So  much happening on here i am finding it hard to keep up.

Lou - I am sending you a massive hug and lots of positive energy.  Excuse my ignorance, but what is a Molar?  I always thought on multiples they could abort individually.  I know this is probably not what you want to think about at all.  If you feel you need some more queTstions answered before TUes, phone the clinic and ask for Dr R to call you back.  He is lovely, and i think it would be better to have your questions answered than have a week worrying.  xxxx

Button - Happy Birthday hon....i hope you got spoilt rotten today.  

B-Girl - congratualtions on Pea & Nut being on board....now just try and relax on your 2WW!!  I too was really constipated...i only had 4 eggs retrieved our of 24 follies....prune juice was my answer...and living in tents!!!

Paw - good luck for ET tomorrow.  I am with the others, there is no harm in stressing that you want three and see what they say, just don't stress yourself about it.

Jen - How are you doing?  This journey is so stressful....so don't beat yourself up for anything.

Hi to Anna, MummyP, Roses, Pesca, Twang, Tracaya and anyone else i have missed.

SEeing all the good news on here recently has really made me want to start tx again...plus another 2 of my best friends are pregnant...funny how you go through ups and downs.  The good news is that we have managed to rent out the other house, so that is one less worry...and brings us one step closer to being able to get the money together for the next tx.  Does anyone know how ACU faired agains ARGC in terms of ICSI  

Lots of love,
LMG
xxx


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Hello everyone,

indeed so much has happened since I logged in this morning!
I am sorry I have to be quick - must go downstairs to keep company to my friend nextdoor neighbour who is along with 2 kids (her DH is away), but I really wanted to say:

Lou - so sorry to hear of all these complications ... Damn, as if what we're going through wasn't enough! What the others say is so true: do take care of yourself, try not to worry, but above all if you are worried beyond reason do call in at ACU and get a proper explanation, and infact explain to them how much this is worrying you: they ought to respond well to this. Whatever you decide to do I send you lots of    to help you worry less but also plenty of   that everything goes well!!

Button - happy Bday!! Tell us what you did to celebrate!! 

Bgirl - HOW WONDERFUL!!! These 2WW: relax, and think of those little ones swimming inside you and growing.   Sounds like LMG has the answer for the constipation, prune juice and living in a tent  What does that mean - I wonder!

So, LMG are you going to start a TX soon? As you said, now money is coming in ... Guess what, my house in Italy is out of a tenant next week - fingers crossed I'll get another one in. I need the cash for all of this!!!

Paw - don't let them decide for you, for God's sake - you've got the 'law' behind you, and what you are demanding is wholly reasonable. Sounds like at ACU they have their own policy but are willing to do differently if you have good arguments against their policy. Lots of luck with that tomorrow and, YES stick to your guns!!!

Hello to everyone else - I hope you are all well  

XXX Pesca


----------



## Lou27 (Mar 10, 2008)

thanks all so much for your lovely wishes - have called Charring X hospital as they are the only centre in London that deal with molar/partial molar pregnancies and they said they can't normally diagnose until about 10/11/12 weeks down the line and if it was a partial molar, the heart will probably stop beating by this point. How horrendous. so I guess ACU are just going to want to see me every week now. It seems so unfair to go through all this and then have a moment of happiness before having to worry all the time about the what if scenario. I know people go through so much worse but I am so tired of it all. I can't do my work properly and im so scared. I've been reading all your posts and thinking of you all but can't get the strength to write personals. Hope you understand. I will try and pull myself together and may even call Dr R like LMG suggested. Hugs to you all x

PS  - Barnet Girl - glad they are safely on board. xx


----------



## paw (Feb 15, 2008)

Lou... my thoughts are with you right now   honey.  Is it worth trying to get a second opinion and seeing someone face to face so that you can discuss all your fears and concerns?  Are there any experts you can go and book into see?  I know that you are in good hands at the UCH and Charing X which are both great hospitals... but sometimes you just need to sit down and speak face to face with an expert with an hour booked into their diary.  Wish i could help you out more....

I've just been called by the clinic and i'm off to get my embys put back where the little buggers belong... Hope they are good quality and that they are really sticky   .  At the moment it looks like we only have 2 good ones left ... but i'm still going to ask about 3 going back in if there is a another one fighting in the dish....my hubbie has promised he'll get tough  .

So everyone wish me luck and lots of  

B Girl  

Lou - once again  

Hi to everyone else 

x


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Everyone

paw - Good Luck with ET today   

Lou - It is so difficult to know what to say.  We would all be as scared as you if we were in this situation so it is only normal that you can't really focus on anything else.  Dr Ranieri is really nice and I would advise callng him if you have any concerns.  They are there to help and I know in reality there isn't anything they can do at the moment but they may be able to offer you some support.  We have all gone though so much to get here and it seems so unfair that you are having to go through more heartache.  I really am praying for a happy outcome for you.     

LMG - Glad that you have managed to rent your place out which must be a weight off your mind.  Good to hear that you are thinking about jumping back onto the tx bandwaggon too!!  Sorry, I can't help you with the stats for ICSI at ACU vs ARGC.

Jen - Only one more sleep and you will be in for your scan.  Hope you are feeling OK.  

Pesca - How are you getting on with the Primolut?  Have you started on the nasal spray yet?  I didn't really get any side effects from any of the medication so I guess I was quite lucky.

BGirl - Hope you are still resting up and DH is looking after you.  How long are you going to be off work for?

Twang - As I think Jen has already said, it doesn't matter if you are a bit out with your timings for things.  As long as you try and space them reasonably evenly you will be OK.  Good Luck!!

Tracya, MummyP, Roses and Anna III  

I had a lovely evening out with DH last night.  We went for Thai and ate far too much but it was very nice.

Not very summer like is it?  My brother is having his daughter christened on Saturday so we are all hoping for the weather to be a little nicer than this.  I am godmother so thank god for my BFP.  I love my niece to pieces but it would have been a very tough day if this hadn't worked out.

Have a good day.

Button xx


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

oh Lou, it's not fair.    

so sorry you are having to go through this. 

BUT, FINGERS CROSSED and       it is all a false alarm. xxx


----------



## barnet girl (Apr 8, 2008)

Good afternoon all

Feeling a lot better today and my stomach has even gone down a bit.  I'm taking sick leave until Monday so I have got quite a few days to just do nothing.  Thank you for all your thoughts, not sure what I would do without FF here. 

Lou - thingking of you and sending you lots of    and   .  You just do whatever makes you happy, everyone understands

Pesca - Hope you had a good evening with your guests, LMG means that as I'm feeling so bloated the only thing that would fit me is a tent   blame our English humour.

Paw - Hope your ET went well and by the time you read this you are lay out on the sofa/bed, being waited on hand and foot by DH (I found it quite amusing waiting until he sat down before deciding I needed something else  )

Button - glad you had a nice meal, and so glad for your BFP for your family do on Saturday.  have you told them yet your good news?

Jo - good luck with your scan tomorrow, make sure you get a picture.  I can't believe I've already got 2 pictures of Pea and nut, hopefully we all will end up with nice big fat books of pictures.

LMG - The ACU stats are on the website and they do break it into IVF and ICSI, unfortunately the AARGC doesn't break theres down, you could try phoning and asking them.  Set DH the task of bringing prune juice home, so will see if that helps.

Lunch time now

Take care everyone

BGirl


----------



## paw (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi guys... back from hospital with 2 embys on board.   (2 x 6BB.... if that means anything to anyone)

It went very smoothly and no problems... so i got lucky this time.  In fact i quite enjoyed it and the nurses, embryologists and doctors were really lovely so i quite enjoyed the experience.  

I'm going to lie down now and think   and   some more!!

x


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

great stuff, the 6bb is the grading with 6aa as best and 6 bb as pretty damn good! good luck!


----------



## barnet girl (Apr 8, 2008)

PAW

thats great news, glad it went smoothly.  Make sure your DH spoils you tonight

I found this website the other day that explains the embryo grading system the ACU use if you want to find out more -www.advancedfertility.com/blastocystimages.htm.  Looks like yours were good and all ready to implant and make themselves at home 

BGirl


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Paw, I had two blasts transferred nearly a year ago. One had good fetal and placenta cells (prob 6BB) and one had good fetal cells and less good placenta cells (prob a 6BC). My avatar is a recent picture of them! Good luck girl !

And good luck to everyone else, you're at a great clinic!


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Hello wonderful Ladies,

how is everyone? 
Lou- how are you feeling? Have you managed to talk to Dr R or someone else at ACU? Let us know how you're doing if you wish to. I am also here sending you more   this evening.

Paw - GREAT news!!! Had no idea what 6BB meant until I read on - that's great, you must be so pleased!! Now I'll just send you lots of    that they will swim nice in the womb and settle in ok!!! 

Button - I love Thai food! Happy to hear you had a good Thai Bday celebration!! You will be proud of your belly at the christening, I am sure !! 
Primolut is ok: I have very painful breasts though and big too! I've always complained of my small breasts and now I can't contain them anymore .. Ah ah ah But apart from a nausea last week it's all under control. I am not taking any spray: the SP that Dr S put me on doesn't involve any spray only Primolut before I start injecting and taking other tablets. 
Speaking of which, I rang Ali in Tamworth: they were sooo nice, I was really pleased. So, I've ordered all the drugs up until egg collection (remember, that's reverse psychology right? ).

Bgirl - I lauged so hard when you explained the tent joke  . Yes, I must say, I have been in the UK so many years but British humor is hard to get sometimes!!   At any rate, I am glad that you feel better: hope the bloating will go away even more in the next few days.

One question for those more experienced: you know, everybody talks about keeping the tummy warm with a hotwater bottle, but how can one do that? I mean what do they mean, does one walk about with the bottle  Or is it meant to be for the bed? Honestly, it's not exactly summer temperature out there, but a hot water bottle in bed is a bit much ... What does everyone think?

Hello to everyone else!!!!
time for bed time for me, so good night everyone,
XXX Pesca


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi all,

Just a quickie from me - Paw that is great news!!  You just relax and send some sticky vibes to the embies!!!

 

LMG
xxx


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Morning Ladies

Just a quickie from me.

Paw - Great news on the 2 embies.  Make sure you put your feet up and take it easy.

Pesca - I just made sure I kept myself war,.  I never used a hot water bottle.  As long as you don't get cold in abdomen and back area.

Hello to everyone else.

Button xx


----------



## paw (Feb 15, 2008)

thanks ladies for all your lovely messges.... i'm still in bed!  .... yes i'm milking it

BarbW: what gorgeous kids you have. It's always nice to know about the success stories... it keeps you going and positive.  

Pesca: i use to walk around with a wheat pack (you can buy them from boots.... you stick them in the microwave) tucked under my top when i was at home.  When i was at work i made sure i was as warm as possible.  

AnnaIII/BGirl: thanks for the information on the grading. That helps to be better informed of where we are.  I've also got 3 frosties (the clinic just rang this morning) not quite as good quality but good enough to freeze in their opinion.

Yes we did ask for 3 to be transferred yesterday but they categorically said no.  Reasons being i'm only just 40 and that i was not a 'special case'.  My DH tried to push this with them but again they basically said they were in their rights to deny us this.  They view each case independently apparently and felt my scenario did not warrant putting 3 back.  Its an interesting debate... but ultimately i have to trust they know what they are doing - which I do.  

Button/LMG: thanks for your kind words.

Lou: still thinking about you honey  

x


----------



## Lou27 (Mar 10, 2008)

thanks,

Actually sitting here and a complete nervous wreck, why does it have to be this way? I feel that something ominous is going to happen. Blood in toilet when I went for a wee in the night and more brown spotting and light period pains this am. Crying my eyes out. Scared to death. So awful because we aren't talking to friends about my BFP so they don't know anything. (well some will have guessed). Don't want to cry to my mum because she is so so worried already and my sis is the only one I really to talk to (who is a GP) but there is a limit to how many times she can speak to me inbetween patients. Then DH is at work so dont want to worry him. Oh God, sorry for this awful post. Have left message for Dr Saab to call back. Not sure I can hang on till tues for next scan.


----------



## Lou27 (Mar 10, 2008)

PS - Paw, really happy about your embies by the way.


----------



## barnet girl (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh Lou  you poor thing, hope Dr Saab phones back soon and they get you to go in.  I'm sure your DH would not mind you phoning him and if hes like mine would rush home to be with you.

Sending you lots of     and thinking of you     

LOL

Bgirl


----------



## Lou27 (Mar 10, 2008)

thanks - left another message with awful receptionist - I said, pls pls ask him to call as Im really concerned as Im PG and bleeding and all she said was, "yep, ok then, bye". nice. 

Spoke to lovely DH and he said that if Dr S wanted me back in today he would meet me there so yes, he is being v.cute. Am 'working' from home and as you can imagine, have done nothing although have an important deadline to finish a piece of work by tomorrow. 

I guess if I do go back in, it will just be for reassurance and even if there are still two heartbeats - maybe its just the start of a miscarriage?

With two - who knows what the likelyhood of only miscarrying one is and whether the other will be safe if I miscarry one?


----------



## paw (Feb 15, 2008)

Lou... sod my embys .. this is much more important

My Dad is a Doc... actually retired from Charing X... He has often said to me that if you feel concerned about your health for whatever reasons you can go straight to casualty and they'll see you... infact as i'm sure your sister knows they cannot turn you away.  I know this sounds dramatic but it means that you walk in and are seen, or referred to, a hospital specialist very quickly...even if just makes you feel you are doing something.

x


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Oh Lou....the receptionists there can be so rude.  If you can, demand to speak to a nurse if any of the docs are not available.  This is an awful worry and they should really do everything they can to speak to you.

Take care
LMG xxx


----------



## tracya (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi guys - sorry its not posted earlier...

Lou, I think you should get back on the phone or plonk your self in front of them to get another scan. This worry ( which is totally understandable ) must be driving you mad and I guess that’s not helping the situation either! Sod the receptionist ... go and sit on them and get your self seen!

I do think some of the guys on reception are rude and in one cause completely incompetent and lazy (guess who go forgotten about and waited 3 hours!!) .... and the girls are right .. go to the hospital if you don't think that will work ... even if its just to ease your mind...

All with new buns in the oven ... good luck xxxx

I've had a bad couple of days (nothing compared to you Lou and I even feel assumed about moaning compared to your week!) scan on weds .. no change and E levels are low (605) just making many F's but not putting the energy into growing .. they have up'd my menopur to three to give it a kick start .. what ever that means. plus, my cysts is refilling and they are worried it could be something eles ... 

DH is being so good but even ( the most optimistic man in the world) he is starting to feel its never going to happen.

sorry.. must get out of this hole... and stop winging ...

saying all that ... last night i got the cd - self hypo .. ending up with tears down my face as DH and i tried soo hard to concentrate .. it must be her voice ... that's riiggght ...

Hope everyone is OK

Love Tray


----------



## Lou27 (Mar 10, 2008)

you are all amazing, thank you thank you. Will wait till 3.00 and if I've not heard by then, will drive them nuts. They need to give their receptionists a good talking to. They could be receptionists for a car garage, they have the same sympathy levels! I reckon Dr S will call back shortly and will tell me to come in tomorrow which probably isn't a bad thing as I am so exhausted and if its happened or is going to happen, not even the ACU can stop it. Am feeling slightly less hysterical now. 

Tray - don't down play your feelings - its horrible for everyone - its like a yo yo - one minute we can be so positive and high as a kite and the next, its all over. I hope the increased menopour dose does the trick - it seems to have with lots of the other ladies who have written on here. Good luck!!


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Oh Lou, I am so, so sorry honey.  I am certain that Dr Saab will call you back soon it's just that they are so busy all the time.  If I were you I would just go in there and demand to be seen.  You are still a patient of theirs and if it means that someone has to wait an extra 30 mins to be seen then so be it.  I think I know the really rude receptionist that you are talking about.  I spoke to her after my EC when I was still bleeding after 2 days and she never got a nurse to call me back.  I had to call again to speak to someone.  Bloody awful considering the emotionally charged people that they have to deal with.       

Tracya - Praying that the increased dose will get those follies moving.

Button xxx


----------



## paw (Feb 15, 2008)

one of the doctors had a right go at the receptionist in front of us yesterday (we were tucked round the corner and could hear everything)... but he let her have it... apparently he had been trying to call them for 5 minutes and no one had picked up the phones.... 

x


----------



## tracya (Jul 5, 2008)

yay doctor!!!

some of them really need a kick up the **** ... saying that a few of them are just fab!

must not ***** and create bad karma ..

soz guys about all my typos always typing so quickly at work so the person next to me can't see .. Veryfunny

take care x


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Jen - hope everything went OK for you today? xx

Lou - Hope you managed to speak with Dr Saab   

Button xxx


----------



## twiglets (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Just a quick query from me. Did you all receive initial forms to fill in ie background information on tx and so on, before having your initial consultation? As we have made two other consultations with two other clinics and they have both sent us forms to fill in soon after booking our appointment. I have called UCH twice about this and on the first call the receptionist I spoke to said "it`s too soon, and if you don`t receive them about a week before your appointment let us know". I called again beginning of this week and the receptionist checked my address which was correct and she said "we`ll send them out again" and still nothing  . I must say we haven`t had a very good first impression of the UCH so far...

Anyone have the Unit Manager`s email address? As I`m going to let them know about this if we don`t get the forms soon. Our consult is on the 17th.

RARxxxx


----------



## paw (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi RAR

I only filled out forms at the UCH when I went for my first consultation.  No forms were ever sent out to me prior to attending the clinic.  I also think the only form i filled out were about payment.... but it was over 2 years ago... so i could be wrong.

Sorry not very helpful.  

x


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Good morning everyone,

I've been away from email all day long. I am sorry I could not come in to send a big   to Lou: poor thing, the way they've been treating you at reception is truly unacceptable, but alas not unheard of. HOWEVER, given the gravity of the situation, I really do hope you've managed to see Dr. Saab. If worse come to worse, you can accuse them of neglect since you were considering going to a hospital to ask for help. All this makes me so angry: one pays so much money for the private best clinic in the UK, and then one wonders how they got the prize to be best given the way they're treating you!!! At any rate, keep us posted and let us know that you got some progress there. Big, big   from me, and    all is well.

Thanks to Button and Paw for the tips of warm belly - I'll keep that in mind.

Roses, Paw is right: I also filled out forms when I have my first appointment on the spot. All I signed earlier on were consent forms for freezing DP's sperm and payment forms. Sorry you feel let down by UCH ... Hope you'll find that the experience is a good one - despite Lou's experience with the receptionists of course - which is totally unacceptable!!! 

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all well. Rain is coming along the way AGAIN! I feel like I am turning into some amphibian animal ..

XXX Pesca


----------



## barnet girl (Apr 8, 2008)

Good morning all

Rose - I'm trying to remember what we did and I do think we had some forms to fill out before the first consultation, sort of medical history forms.  I think I got them with the official letter telling me when my appointment was.  Sorry its starting off like this Rose but hopefully you can get past the receptionists and once you meet the drs and nurses you will be impressed they are all very good and very appraochable.

I'm in at lunch time today for my blood test to check the heparin is not killing all my platelets.  I think I will mention to the nurse about the receptionists, I've been trying to takl to the embryolosists for 2 days now and they never phone me back as requested and listening to you lot I'm begining to think the receptionist is not passing on messages.  I do worrry that they will start taking on more patients and the level of service will go down, hope not.

Lou - hope you get things sorted today sending you lots of     

Paw - hope you still have your feet up, begining to do a few more things today and as I said got to go into London soon.

Traya, Pesca, Button - hope you all have a good day

LOL and   

BGirl


----------



## barnet girl (Apr 8, 2008)

Yeah - I can now fit back into my jeans   wow I have more than 2 things to wear again


----------



## twiglets (Feb 13, 2008)

Paw, Pesca, Bgirl thank you for your replies.

*Paw*,       

*Bgirl*,        . More clothes the merrier  , good luck with the blood test today,

*Lou*, hope to hear some good news from you soon,   that everythings well.

I found this on the UCH website and it doesn`t say that they send forms to fill in before the appointment as you ladies have already said

http://www.conception-acu.com/subpage.cfm?level1Id=5&level2Id=20

So, I don`t know why twice I called the receptionist said they will be sending me some... As the other clinics have sent them and we have even faxed them back to one of them already. They ask about tx history, and medical history and consent forms etc, and they took quite a while to fill in too and I don`t know how UCH manage to get you to fill their forms in on the spot...

xxxxx

/links


----------



## barnet girl (Apr 8, 2008)

okay well in theory I fit in my jeans, in practice I decided I quite like being able to breathe


----------



## tracya (Jul 5, 2008)

hi guys

b.girl - you make me laugh about the clothing situation as I too (although not in the same stage) am having to choose very carefully my clothing choice every morning. I think I am just going to go for dresses from tomorrow ...  

Had my next scan this morning and things are looking a little brighter. I have had some progression from Wednesday - more F's are getting bigger but they want to up and prolong the injections .. arrrrr ....

really not moaning honest but I am starting to feel like a non laying chicken .. my tummy is so big and bloated and I have got to the emotional stage ... so everything is either death by very violent means or a complete wet blanket .... anyways will not complain .. my tx is not cancelled! YAY!

RosesAreRed ... I got the forms in the post about a week before the appointment with my confirmation form .. but i was asked if I had received them when I arrived for my first appointment ..  I have also seen allot of women in the waiting room filling out forms....

post above is correct .. once you get past the receptionist the doctors and nurses are amazing ... don't give up on the clinic ...

Ok well I hope everyone is well, Lou I hope your feeling OK.  

xxxxx


----------



## twiglets (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for the reassurance Tracy. I called them again and got the receptionists name this time  . She said she will send out the forms and the confirmation letter with first class, hopefully!


----------



## jaymac (Mar 13, 2008)

Hey there Girls

Just wanted to look in and see how you all were - so much has happened on here I cant keep up.

Button - Congratulations on your BFP, thats fantastic news.  When is your first scan?

Lou - I haven't managed to catch up on all the posts but am really sorry you are having a worrying time.  I hope you get some reassuring news soon.

I thought I would have a break from FF as I am starting to find the wait to get DP retested for DNA fragmentation really frustrating.  We thought mid August would be a good time as it is nearly 3 months from the last test, and would hopefully show an improvement from his saintly lifestyle.  But he is on antibiotics now as he has an ear ache (not caused by my nagging) and I don't know if we are back to square one, or if it wont make a difference.    

Can I ask you all something - is it important to that you have a biological child or is that you want a family? I think I want a family more, and wondered how certain you all were? We were always going to try adoption if the next ICSI failed and have been talking about it alot lately.  

Lots of luck and positive vibes to all of you injecting, fertilising and 2wwing at the moment.

Jen - good luck with your scan, if you haven't had it already and I missed the post

J
XX


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Good evening Ladies,

hope you are all well.
I was laughing at Bgirl's post on the clothes not fitting    I am bracing for my moment - it doesn't help that I've always worn tight-fitting clothes ... Oh dear!!
Tracya, sorry to hear you've got to do more stimming - you must be fed up by now, and that bloating probably doesn't help, does it? But apart from the unaesthetic effect, is the bloating also very painful? Sorry if I ask, I've never been through this stage - soon ...

Jaymac, hello, I am not sure we've ever 'met' on the forum. What you describe sounds SO frustrating !!! ARGH!!! Mind you, I know nothing of DNA fragmentation, but I do hope that you will not have to start it all again!!!
As for the issue of having biological children, I think you raise an interesting question: if I think about it, I agree with you, I also want a family more than I want my own child. I am sitting here 36 years of age feeling the urge of wanting to create a nest and pass on all my experiences and my hopes for the future to a child. That it is my own biologically is not unimportant - otherwise I would have jumped straight onto an adoption agency, but I have been considering that if IVF is not successful for me I will go down that route.

I have a friend who is terrified by IVF (mind you she got information in Italy where you can have terrible experiences ...) and she has now started the bureaucratic machine to adopt a child. It'll be interesting to follow her through that journey.

Hope you are all well and feeling it's time to wind down to a nice weekend,
XXX Pesca


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi all,

Lou -  I am hoping that no news is good news!!  Sending you oodles of   

Tracaya - I am glad the follies are starting to kickstart.  I know how frustrating it is, but be patient, you will soon be on the 2ww and it all goes so quickly!!

Roses - I was sent info before my appt, but in truth, had forgotten to complete the info.  So, in reality was filling them out again in the waiting room.  Please do not be put off by the Receptionist...i echo everyone else that the docs and nurses are ace!!!

Jay - nice to hear from you.  I regularly think about whether if it is important if my child is biological or not.  I have days where i am convinced it is not, then days that i really want to feel like i have exhausted my options of having my own....such dilemas!

Bgirl - I would def opt for comfort too.  I hope your blood test went well today.

Paw and Button - how are you both doing?

I am so glad it is Friday.  I am staying in london this weekend, as i am off on a hen night tom!!  I haven't let my hair down fully for ages so planning a good night out!!

LMG
xxx


----------



## barnet girl (Apr 8, 2008)

Morning all

Well lets hope this weather holds, it looks so nice out there, very tired this morning the cat decided to go on a killing spree last night and bring home his spoils ugh I feel so guilty when he does that and we end up chasing round the house all night trying to catch the poor mouse and let it back out again.  Of course spooky (the cat) thinks this is hilarious.  Left DH in bed as I say WE chased round the house, I directed from the bed rather than chased 

Yesterday went well, but I have never seen the meeting room so full, hardly any chairs left.  It looked like lots of people for first appointment and Rose they were all being given forms to fill out as they waited.  Had a good chat to the nurse who promised to get the embryologists to phone me and wow they had already phoned when I got back home.  They managed to freeze 8, I can't believe they managed to get 8 good blasts to freeze, also it does start me stressing again as how come they can do it in a lab but not in me??  oh well as long as the next step goes well.

Lou and Jen - I'm   that no news is good news for both of you and sending you lots of    

Pesca - You might be a lucky one and bot bloat that much, but I would maybe prepare by finding a nice loose top you can wear.  At least its quite the fashion at the mo.  Still hoping I would be pregnant this summer about 6 months ago I started buying the bigger, longer style tops, had a couple of looks at first as if people were wondering but when nothing else happened they gave up (I also use to wear quite tight tops)  God reading that I am so devious - but I just sooo hate people knowing my business if that makes sense.

LMG - Hope you enjoy your hen night, I know what you mean about needing a good blow out.  Promised myself if it is bad news going to drag my sister away for a boozy spa weekend.

Tracya - Great news with the improvement, they had to up my dose after the first scan so you are not on your own.  Hopefully on the higher dose things will really start moving.  I know what you mean about the bloating and as you've read from me it doesn't get any better, I've got a couple of nice big skirts I live in at the moment, yey I might look like a tent - but who cares !!  Your just practicing for 6 months time.

Jaymac - sorry about your situation, fate does like to kick us when we are down doesn't it (you sure you didn't cause the ear ache    ?, although if your DH is like mine it goes in one ear and out the other anyway 

In regard to your question, it did make me think ?  The main reason we waited so long (we have been together for 15 years) is I never really wanted children, but always knew DH did but would wait for me to decide with no pressure.  This just made me love him more and I must admit I decided to try for children mainly for him.  it then began to sink in what we were trying to do and the thought of having DHs baby started to drive everything I did and now I can't imagine not having his children.  so anyway to answer the question at the moment the need is to have our biological children (although I'm pretty sure I would have accepted donor eggs as long as we used DHs sperm.  This might change if it doesn't work out with the IVF route I just don't know.  Hope that gives you your answer (I'm not known for being brief )

Button - hope you are dong well, must be nearly scan week?

Rose - hope you are well, and have a good weekend

Anyway enough prattling from me, off shopping in a bit given in and DH is buying his new big TV for the front room.

LOL Bgirl
Hope everyone has a good weekend.


----------



## tracya (Jul 5, 2008)

Morning Girls

well what a good night sleep that was! honestly i slept for a good 8 hours solid and ended up with dh in the morning giving me a wonderful cuddle .... feeling very content and positive. 

Had the Nurse phone last night asking me to come in on sunday for my scan instead of Monday my e2 levels have gone up from 605 - 3250 ....  I think my body has finally sorted it's self out. Just hoping the F's are growing nicely on my left O away from all the scarring on my right .... 

will just have to wait and see .... 

Pesca - the bloating is not painful just a little uncomfortable, bgirl was right with the lose clothing!!! had to buy a new pair of trs a size bigger on Thursday!! For me I have felt a little heavy down there... I know things are going on and it kinda feels like my period (with out the craps) ... If I really need to go to the loo I can really feel quite some aching but nothing too much to worry about. I did ask the nurse a couple of days ago and she did say that the was get a little worse but unless I am doubled up in pain not too worry. The injections have got more painful as I am getting more sensitive especially the blood tests ... I think i must be very sensitive. the nurse said that everyone is different some don't even blink but others are a whirlwind of pain and emotion. Don't worry about the stims side .. you kinda just get use to it ... and its all for a good cause!

Paw and b.girl - good luck with the 2WW  

Lou, still thinking of you lass  

RosesAreRed - is you appointment next week? if so good luck!

Ok going to go on a bike ride with DH now then going to see Mamamia. 

have a good weekend 

Love me x


----------



## twiglets (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Guess what happened today? I got my consultation confirmation letter and initial forms in the post today, but actually got 2  . So, I`ll be returning the extra one when I go in. Feel better now, as I don`t like filling in forms the last minute, plus we may not even have all the required information with us then and there.

*Bgirl*, it sounds so sweet what you said about your DH and having his kids. So you`ve been with your DH since you were 15? wow  . I feel the same but the only difference is that we both always planned to have kids. Mind you I felt ready before he did, a bit of convincing and lady charm did the trick, not that I was pushy or anything  . Hey but body clock doesn`t want to wait around when it`s ready!
I`m sure the increase in patients at UCH is definitely due to the new HFEA figures. So, I should expect a lot of waiting around for appointments  . It doesn`t sound too good... Will they be getting any extra staff to accomodate for the so many new patients if you know?

*LMG*, enjoy the hen night!!

*Tracy*, yes our appointment is next week, thank you. Your E2 going up is a good sign, so good luck with your scan tomorrow. Enjoy the bike ride and Mammamia! Let us know how you find Mammamia?

Have a good weekend everyone.

xxxxxx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi all

Im sooooooo sorry I was AWOL and wasnt able to tell you my news. Ive just been sooooo busy at work, Friday morning I was in tears because Im like a dumping ground for my boss at the moment. Hes giving me so many complicated tasks to do and normally I wouldnt have a problem but my brain is not behaving at the moment. And then when I get home Im too exhausted to log on.

I just wanted to say to lou that Im sending you all my love. We are all here for you, there are so many wonderful ladies on here that I hope we can help in some small way. Did you go back to the ACU? Alternatively you should be able to go to your early pregnancy unit at your local hospital 24/7 and they will sort you out and scan you. Im thinking of you honey its just awful what you are going through.
But yes I suppose it could just be one of the twins xxxxxx

It seems unimportant now but I just wanted to say that my scan was good. Nellies little arm and leg was waving at me and the little heart was beating nicely. And the measurement was right for 10 weeks. Ive been discharged now from the clinic and Im even more pleased that I dont have to have any more heparin injections HOORAH!!! I have another scan on tues (the NHS dating one) so I can double check that Nellie is still surviving.

My DH is getting annoyed with me though. He says that I have to start getting excited but I still cant. I wont be able to relax until after the Nuchal scan because I know that if we have a baby with health problems we will be having long and arduous conversations about it. Do any of you know how I feel? 

Well done to the ladies who are now pupo. BG I love pea and nut!!!! 

Sorry for lack of personals, its saturday night and my stepson is nagging me to get off the computer! Thanks so much for all your messages and lots of love to each and every one of you

Jen xxxxx


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Morning Ladies

What a lovely day!!  Sunshine at long last.  I was beginning to forget what it was like!

Jen  - I was getting worried about you!  So glad that everything went well at your scan.  I know what you mean about not being able to relax.  After my initial first two days of elation I have now returned to my normal worrying self about what can go wrong now.  I think if you have been trying for a while to get pregnant you don't take anything for granted.  The woman I work with is 14 weeks pregnant and wasn't even trying and I found out on Friday that she has been having the odd sneaky ***.  I shouldn't judge I know but it really does make me angry.  Hope things improve at work for you.  Just remember what is the most important thing here and that is you and the health of your baby.

Roses - Glad that you eventually managed to get your forms sent by the useless receptionists!!  I hope your wait next week isn't too long after what BGirl said!

Tracya - I hope that your scan goes well today.  I was also given an increased dose (to the max) and everything worked out OK for me.

BGirl - Great news about all of those Blasts to freeze.  It did help me to stay a little bit more positive knowing there were some on the subs bench!

paw - Hope you are feeling OK and the 2ww is flying by for you?

LMG - Hope you have enjoyed your weekend in London and the hen night.  Hangover?!

Pesca - Not long until you start stimming now!  Hope you are llooking froward to it in a weird way!

jaymac - Sorry the monk training has been interupted with the antibiotic taking.  My DH is on low dose steroids all the time to try and prevent nasal infections that he gets quite regularly.  He also does have to take antibiotics more frequently than most people would like and it didn't really seem to affect him so I hope that all will still be OK.  In answer to your question re biological children vs family.  I think for most people it is only natural that they would want their own biological child.  I have never (so far) had to consider the posibility of DE or DS but for me personally I'm not sure that I would want to go down that route.  If we couldn't have children of our own I think that we would be more likely to adopt.  Everyone is different I guess and there is no right or wrong thing.

Lou - I am still thinking of you honey. xx

I had my niece's christenting yesterday which was a good day.  Strange being sober in amongst so many drunkereds.  My sister has now decided to call DH Uncle Artois which I think is very funny!!   

I feel so un pregnant it is untrue.  Not sure what I expected to feel like but I was so convinced that I was no longer pregnant that I did another test yesterday morning.    Thankfully it was still positive and I have told myself that I have to stop worrying.  There really is nothing that I can do.  I have my scan on Wednesday so hoping that will put my mind at rest, even if only for a few days when I will start worrying again!

Well enjoy the sunshne everyone.

Button xxx


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Afternoon ladies,

10 days away in Cyprus and I have no idea where to start, this thread is huge 

I will try my best to keep up 

Pesca, Twang, Roses and Tracya - Welcome your in good hands  

Button76 -       Big Congrats well done. I hope telling your friend went OK? Even now I occasionally forget that I'm pregnant    and exceed my energies..... then ache. It's natural to sometimes feel nothing, the excitement and emotions do build up, I promise 

J- Mo - Hope your well, and the pressure of work is easing up? You'll be joining me in the 2nd Tri soon . I totally understand how you feel, the worry doesn't stop  , it just lessens in it's intensity as you pass each milsestone , I had my 20 week Anomaly Scan last Friday and only today have I managed to relax and accept that my little 'Bod' is strong and healthy, despite having heartbeat checks with M/W at wk 15 and wk 18 . It's natural you will enjoy it, I promise you 

LMG - Hello, you are a busy bee, glad you got your house sorted. 

Barnet & Paw - Good luck    sending you both plenty of  

Lou27 - I'm so sorry your in an uneasy place right now, I hope you get the answers you need soon, sending you the love, strength and PMI, to keep YOU & DH and your two embies strong and safe.  

Jaymac - Your question on a biological child - DH and I discussed this as there may have been the possibility of using a sperm donor, I was unequivocal that I would still want to be a mother donor sperm or egg, DH was undecided, but happy for adoption . It posed a few home truths to our relationship but we are strong, I know that he as I, wanted a child that would benefit from our love and care. Good luck in your decisions.


As for me I'm huge and happy, wishing you all the best of luck in your TX. 

Mummy P xx


----------



## paw (Feb 15, 2008)

hi gorgeous girls... hows everyone doing?  First some personals....

BGirl: i'm with you... can't get into my jeans.  I've now 'done' 2 IVF's since April and i've put on 10lb in weight.  Usually i'm a size 12... now easily a size 14... I feel like it's all horrible bloating and i'm currently supporting a wonderful 'muffin top'...   .  How are you feeling... any cramps etc? I have to say i'm feeling absolutely nothing... which concerns me.  My beans better be making themselves at home in my tummy  

Roses: Hang on in there with the UCH.  The most important thing is the care you get from the doctors and the embryologists.  If they can take somebody like me to 5 day blasts then I think they must be pretty good at what they do.

LMG: how was the hen do?  Did you   loads??

Button: Hope your scan on Wednesday goes really well... i'm sure it will and that you have nothing to worry about... but i completely understand it must be terrifying... if i ever get that close i'll be exactly the same... lots of    required for all you lovely ladies who are preggers

J-Mo:   so happy that everything went well at your scan....it gives us all hope to hear from you ladies

Mummy P: thanks for the good luck  

Pesca: when do you start stimming? 

Tracya: How was your scan honey?

Lou: hope you are okay xx

Jaymac: It's a good question and a tough one. I would love my own biological family but it's having a family that drives me and if it's not biologically possible for me and DH than I would consider DE.  My DH finds that notion very difficult.... which i completely understand.. but i think he would come to terms with it.  Adoption would also be a route I would consider but my mind is definitely not there yet.

Hello to everyone else... hope you all had a fab weekend

I'm feeling fine and i'm really trying not to be obsessive.... but find myself looking for positive stories on any site i can find globally!!!  .. so err... yeah i'm really obsessed!!  

Lots of   and   required!

x


----------



## twiglets (Feb 13, 2008)

Paw, I`m curious as to how many embies and at which grades do they have to be at for UCH to go ahead with blasts? It seems that different clinics have different criteria about this. xxx


----------



## paw (Feb 15, 2008)

Roses... good question and i don't know the 'legitimate' answer but i'll tell you what happened on my two cycles:

1st cycle: 9 eggs retrieved.  The following day i was told 4 fertilised (1 egg was too immature and the other 4 had 2 sperm enter.. which usually means they are poor quality).  They told me however that the 4 i had were 'excellent quality'.  They then rang me the following day to say that they were all grade one 4 cells and whilst i would probably go in the next day for a 3 day transfer as i only had 4, they were going to see if they could take them on further.  The following day however they rang me and said one of the eggs had started to fragment and therefore as i only had 3 left they would like me to come in for a 3 day transfer as they thought the others would be better off inside me.  I therefore had 2 grade one 8 cell embryos transferred.  The other one did not make it to blast for freezing (they only freeze blasts at the UCH).

2nd cycle: 8 eggs retrieved.  The following day i was told 7 fertilised. The next day they said they were all excellent quality and wanted to see if they could take them to blast.... which they did.

Basically i think they take a very individual view on each cycle - which can only be a good thing.

x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Morning ladies,

Button thanks for worrying about me! Im still sending myself mad worrying even though the scan went well. The lady said the baby was the right size for 10 weeks (31mm) but in my book I now notice that it should be 30mm at 9 weeks. And at 12 weeks it should be 80mm. How can it possibly grow 5cm in 2 weeks at this stage?! Im getting paranoid now that things are not right but I have my dating scan tomorrow at the NHS thank god so should be able to find out then.
I think its probably too soon for you to get many symptoms. I didnt really have any to start with so try not to worry. When is your scan?

MummyP - welcome back! Did you have a nice hol? How did you cope with the heat?! So glad your anomoly scan went well. I cant believe how far on you are! 

Hi Paw - Im pleased we give you hope although thats probably MummyP more than me. Im too pessimistic to give anyone hope I think! Im working hard on it though.

Lots of love to you all
Jen xx


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Good morning everyone,

I've been away from the Forum, having had LOADS amount of work to finish off - though I had a nice walk on South Bank yesterday, so  hard to keep up with all of you!!!
Well, I must say you're all sounding great!!!

Thanks for telling me how bloating feels bloating Tracya and Bgirl  Well, it sounds we all put on a little bit of weight: in fact, I did follow your advice and went to buy myself a loose top on the sales yesterday 
But the truth is: who cares about sizes when things are going well?!? 
Paw: you're feeling good? That's great!!! Don't worry if there is nothing you feel. It must mean you are the lucky one whose body is not too strongly affected by drugs. Imagine, that's the best of both worlds: embyes are swimming nicely inside you and you don't feel any pain or discomfort ... 
At any rate, thanks for telling us about your experience with the embryos and their quality: I must admit I have not even started thinking of that, as I feel that if I do then I'll get to that point when I don't even have the embryos to think about - usual reverse pyscho   BUT: it's good to know nonetheless.

Hello to MummyP, Jen, Button, and Roses - are you all well?

Jen - FAB news to hear your scan went well!! Keep writing and keep us posted: it sends me lots of good vibes for the future !!!

Ok, off to work - I'll tell you this is the summer and I feel I have more work than usual: WHY?!? Anyway, I start with the injections at the end of the week. Last day of Primolut for me today and then I should get my periods mid-week and a scan. I just dropped £800+ at Ali Pharmacy on the stimming drugs, wow, hope it all works out. We all agree it's expensive and we do it of course, but it still amazes me to pay those bills like that !!!

Lots of love to everyone, XXX Pesca


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

I WANT SOME SYMPTOMS.

I am feeling nothing, no sore boobs, no sickie feelings - nothing...  I woke up in the night and felt just like I do when AF is about to arrive and am absolutely convinced that there is no longer anything there.  Scan is on Weds at 9 am and it can't come soon enough.  This is going to be the longest 48 hours in history.  I didn't ever think that this part was going to be so hard.

Button xx


----------



## barnet girl (Apr 8, 2008)

Morning all

Well back at work today so that should help keep me busy, beginning to stress a little bit now.  Having quite a lot of cramps at the mo and in particular a shooting pain if I stretch in a certain way, I know, I know don't stretch that way and you wont get the pain as DH would helpfully say.  I can't believe I have another 11 days until test day, I think I'm going to go crazy.

Better go my desk mate has just come back, will catch up with people later.

LOL BGirl


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Button even after the scan you will still wonder in a few days if theres anything in there! This lark sends us doolally just you wait and see! 

Pesca welcome back to the boards! Not long to go now.

BG - enjoy analysing every little twinge! Its good fun - NOT! Take it easy

Love to everyone else
Jen xx


----------



## tracya (Jul 5, 2008)

afternoon all

Hope your all well...?

Just got back from the clinic .. all going well .. they say I have 12 F's my E2 level is good, jumping a little too high each time but they don't seem overly worried. So unless my blood comes back different I am up for ec on Wednesday .. I was passed over the sheet of instructions by the nurse today and started to feel very lost ... I am sure if my hormones were normal it would not look so complicated but I must admit that my head went very fuzzy when she asked me to read through. 

its funny I am really not worried about the EC or ET ... I think I may be a little in denial ...       

Button - arrr don't worry, my friend who is 15 weeks said the other day she feels like a cheet as she has no symptoms ... they will come !  

Lou - you OK? any news?

B.Girl - Don't get too stressed at work hon ... relax as much as you can      

Pesca - Good luck with the injections ... and have a good week waiting for  
its soo funny wishing for her to come after months of praying she won't eh? !!!

J.Mo - Good luck on the scan  

Too all the other lovely ladies on here ... hello sending lots of  

so happy its sunny! may even lay in the park this lunch!

take care


----------



## barnet girl (Apr 8, 2008)

Hello again

Lunch time now !!

The other weird thing is I have gone of chocolate completely which for me is like wow, I normally eat at least one bar a day. Well at this rate I could even lose a bit of weight.

PAW - how are you doing? as I said earlier getting quite a lot of cramps, but don't worry not everyone does, and they only started yesterday so you might get some in the next few days. How are you managing to survive the 2WW have you got a plan to keep busy or just going with the flow.

Pesca - roll on Friday and you can start jabbing yourself, it does hurt handing over the money doesn't it? We got the John Lewis CC and have put everything on there so we get vouchers back for every X we spend. I'm going to save them up and buy myself something really nice with them.

Button - I think I'm going to copy your comment


Button76 said:


> I WANT SOME SYMPTOMS.


and then in a few weeks time when you spend half your day head over the toilet I'm going to laugh . Keep up with that   and just imagine that magical moment on Wednesday went you get to see your baby. Is DH going with you??

Traya - great news on the follicles and good luck for EC on Wednesday, put DH in charge of the instructions - it will give him something to do 

Hello Rose, Mummy P, Jen and Lou hope you are all well at your various stages

Take care

BGirl


----------



## jaymac (Mar 13, 2008)

Wow

Thankyou all so much for all your responses to my biological family question it really helped just to see that the question has such a resonance with you all.  I came across a post where a lady was upset that anyone would suggest adoption as an alternative to having her own child.  It struck me that I feel so differently it is making me question my commitment to IVF.  Having read so much lately about DNA fragmentation and all the increased risks miscarrage and abnormalities I dont think I can play that kind of Russian roulette if DP's test isn't improved.  Anyway its fantastic to read all of your views.

Paw and Bgirl - good luck with your 2ww, Paw - I am interested to know if you did anything differently in your 2nd cycle or had a different drug regime to have such a better result. Bgirl - great news about your blasts.  Try and ignore all the twinges      

Pesca - Hope your injecting goes ok.  I am a bit weird and didn't mind jabbing at all, on my practice shot I was a bit too enthusiastic and jabbed with such force my squeamish DP nearly passed out.  

Jen - great news on your scan, I really feel for you trying to stop getting too excited.

Button - I echo Bgirl, you may well rue the day you asked for pregnancy symptoms especially if you start getting familiar with the bottom of the toilet bowl.

Good luck to the stimming girls.

Hello to everyone else

J
X


----------



## paw (Feb 15, 2008)

Jaymac 

I did a couple of things differently this time.

1. had accupuncture
2. had reflexology
3. took wholefoods 'Perfect Prenatal' religiously
4. took additional zinc and vit C tablets
5. cut down alot on alcohol (2 glasses of wine a week)
6. went decaf

.... my drugs protocol was nearly exactly the same: 5 x menopur.... only change was they took me off clomid as my lining was too thin last time...

x


----------



## twiglets (Feb 13, 2008)

*Paw*, thank you for the details on your txs. Yes, it does sound like they decide according to each tx, and you can`t know what will happen in advance really...

*Pesca*, enjoy taking your last Primolut today. Hope AF arrives on time 

*Tracy*, nice number of follies  . Not long for EC at all now! Good luck.

*Bgirl*,    

Hi to everyone else.

Just a question on the chlamydia swab.... how is it done? Is it like a smear and on which days of your cycle can it be done?

RAR xxxx


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Good morning everyone,

I was laughing with affection when Button complained of having no symptoms and then others said you should be happy to have none - wait until they come  It's true Button - I for myself envying you as I hope to be one of those women like you whose body reacts so well to everything!

Tracy, GREAT news on your follies - you sound ready for EC. I wouldn't worry about thinking you're living in denial: not being worried about EC and ET, I am convinced, is good because you are not anxious or stressed out. Being mellow is perhaps the best state of mind! GOOD LUCK with that. Have they scheduled it already?
One question: what does the little green witch mean?!?   Not sure about that, but it did make me laugh 

So, end of my Primolut yesterday - waiting for my periods and guess what I got my £800 medicine pack this morning - yeppy! I feel like I should put it in a strong box  

Roses, I did the chlamydia swab halfway through my cycle - like the smear test. I did it myself following the instructions of the nurse of my GP practice. I think I explained it in an email I sent you, but now I can't recall (I stupidly always forget to save my outbox messages!!) - did I? Sorry... Too much work at work at the moment, I hate it ... I feel the stress mounting and think this is no good for my follies !

Ok, in fact, back to work now!

Hope Bgirl, Paw, Jaymac, Jmo, mummyp, LMG are ok.

XXX Pesca


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi all,

Well the weekend has come and gone in daze.  I did indulge in one too many a glass of vino on Sat,...and boy am i suffering for it!!  In fact, the older i am getting the worse the hangovers are becoming.  This one was coupled with AF starting too...so a double whammy....and only just feel normal today!!!!

Tracaya - Good luck with EC tom!!

Button - it must be so difficult as i suppose you never stop worrying.  I hope you start feeling lots of symptoms soon.

Jen - i am so glad the scan went well...you must be relieved.

MummyP - so nice to hear from you, Cyprus heh  I am so jealous.  I hope you had a fab time.

Pesca - you are almost there to start on the crazy rollercoaster!!!

BGirl - sending you oodles of    for your 2ww.

Roses - is your consultation this week?  I hope it all goes well.

Hello to eveyone else.

LMG
xxx


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Hello everyone,

quick one: I know you'll probably laugh, but has anyone developed spots on the skin after starting with the drugs ?! I have now finished the Primolut and my forehead is covered in spots  Just as if I was a 15-yr old ... I do know that these are insignificant worries compared to anything else, but I was just wondering ....

XXX Pesca

PS LMG, I know what you mean about hangovers - I do think age doesn't improve the capacity to sustain quantities of alcohol in our body ...


----------



## barnet girl (Apr 8, 2008)

Morning all

Okay I've decided this isn't any fun anymore and I want it to stop.  I always though that normal 2WW were bad enough but I think I'm going to explode before OTD.  Still got cramps, they seem much worse in the morning and then eventually peter out, also getting headaches, which I normally get quite a lot of but so annoying, desperately trying not to take anything for the cramps or headaches but not easy.  

Anyway enough moaning how are you all doing??

PAW - hows the wait going for you, hope it's easier than mine.

Button - only one day till your scan, you must be getting excited/nervous and I bet hundreds of different emotions.

Pesca - Hope the  witch  arrives soon (thats what a lot of people call your period or AF for Aunt Flo) and you can move onto stimming,  Did you remember to put the Pregny in the fridge?

Rose - nearly time for your appointment, have you got your list of questions prepared?

Tracya - good luck for EC tomorrow, its fine really you won't remember a thing.  To be honest I think EC is more stressfull for the DH/DPs as they have to do there bit.  My DH was talking about it to a friend the other day on the phone (he didn't know I was listening) and he was telling the friend that it really put him off as a rather large Jamaican nurse took him down to the room and told him to get on with it    I'd have loved to see his face.  He wasn't impressed with the magazine selection either .  I must admit when we went for our first appointment and he had to give a sample I went down there with him and 'helped' with his sample.  and the room isn't the most relaxing. (oh I must point out DH doesn't normally talk about such things but this friend had IVF in May so understands)

LMG - can't remember the last time I had a hang over, they really don't agree with me, I tend to get very sick so have learnt its not worth it.  Of course I sometimes forget  .

Hello Jen, Mummy P and Lou hope you are okay with whatever is happening.

LOL BGirl


----------



## paw (Feb 15, 2008)

I'VE GOT NO SYMPTOMS... AHHHHHHHHHH .. SURE THIS IS NOT A GOOD SIGN AND MEANS THIS IS NOT WORKING  

My (o)(o) are sore... but they are ALWAYS bloomin sore... 

But will continue to   and will try to be more   

2ww sucks

x


----------



## tracya (Jul 5, 2008)

Oh my god, I have having a complete freak out session here … I don’t even know if I want to go on with it all ….. what happens if it work?? I know that sounds completely ridiculous seeing as I am putting myself through this and for the past few months known what I was doing… but I always thought they would cancel or something would go wrong … I never really thought it through .. or I did but … I don’t know I think I am just going loopy! 

It took DH 20 mins to get the P injection in my yesterday .. what’s wrong with me! I never suffer from panic attacks! 

I’m not worried about the EC or ET or anything in-between honestly … 

So, I am in tomorrow morning 8pm first in due to my latex allergy (nice not to have to wait around) … do I go into the normal door then town the steps internally or go down the steps outside??

Hope your all OK xxx


----------



## barnet girl (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi Tracya

Don't worry, what you are feeling is completely normal and exactly what I went through.  A couple of weeks ago I decided I didn't even want kids so what the hell was I doing .  Its just your way of protecting yourself - when you started this it was easier to think oh it will never work somethings bound to happen, but guess what its not and now you get to do something amazing.

Just breathe deeply and you will be fine.

You lucky thing getting to go first means you will get out in time for a nice pub lunch somewhere.  You can go either way, we went the external way but another couple arrived just before us and they went internally.  If you ring the bell at the door and then just walk in as we waited for ages until we figured out she was waving at us to enter.  

Sending you lots of     for lots of good eggs

LOL BGirl


----------



## tracya (Jul 5, 2008)

b.girl - thank you soooo much - yep really have gone through the ... I don't want to have kids thing in the last 24hrs.  I guess you are right in the protecting so you don't get hurt if it does not work. It all just feels very forced and not real. 

Ok well I guess the next time I mail will be Thursday.

Hope everyone is OK sorry for no personals ...

T x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi all

Hee hee sorry to laugh but you all make me smile because I SO KNOW HOW YOU FEEL! 

Yes as BG says take lots of deep breaths. Its normal to have emotions all over the place and you are doing the right thing by writing them down. Just try to relax as much as possible as its really important.

Jen x


----------



## paw (Feb 15, 2008)

tracya...... good luck sweetie... you will be fine...lots of    

just watch out for Rita tomorrow .... she rules the ward!!!

x


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

oh god Tracy, keep calm if you encounter the appalling old bat Rita. she is worth an offical complaint - i have never seen anyone less sensitive or less polite. it was one of my reasons for going to the lister instead. i didn't see the point of paying a fortune to be treated as an imposition on her time.


----------



## tracya (Jul 5, 2008)

OK, will keep a rita watch! 

Is she really that bad? what's wrong with her??

Tx


----------



## paw (Feb 15, 2008)

.. I actually thought she was quite amusing.... she just has a certain abrupt manner... 

x


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

grumpy, brusque, no manners and of course all when (for me at least) you are feeling not exactly brilliant or confident and about to undergo a procedure! i must say some nurses are nice and normal sympathetic individuals and others i have no idea why they go into it. 

it will be fine though, UCH surgeons are really good i think and i had absolutely zero pain afterwards. no worries from that perspective. i went out to a black tie dinner that night in fact and was totally fine. one glass champ jsut in case though.  i just got fed up of IVF restrcting my life


----------



## tracya (Jul 5, 2008)

faB thanks girls ...  

   


speak to you all on Thursday have a good couple of days sending loads of   and   your way

me x


----------



## barnet girl (Apr 8, 2008)

oh I have to defend Rita, yes she is a bit abrupt and in your face, but when I had by nightmare ET she was my rock.  she talked me through it and was so nice to me and DH it really really helped me.

Bgirl


----------



## twiglets (Feb 13, 2008)

All the best tomorrow Tracy, hope it`s a breeze


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Hope you are all OK.

tracya - good luck tomorrow.  Rita is quite scary but in a rather amusing way I thought.  Although I have to agree with Anna that if you are slightly uptight about what is going to happen, which in most cases we probably all are a little bit, she is not the most sympathetic to you.  In any case you will be fine.  I just kept my mouth shut and laughed when she was talking to everyone else!!

Anna III - Hi, how are you?

Roses - Hope you have managed to complete all of those forms that you've been sent twice now.  Is it Thursday you are in?  Good Luck!

Paw & BGirl - you must be nearly half way there now?  Not long to go.   

Pesca - Goodbye Primolut, Hello AF and you can get on your way.

LMG - Glad you had a good weekend even if it did leave you feeling a little bit worse for wear!!!  I have drunk very little since the beginning of the year so god knows what I will be feeling like when I next have a big session.  I used to be a good drinker too.  Think I may have lost that skill now!!

Jaymac - Good Luck with the continued Monk training and hope that the antibiotics haven't done too much damage.  Glad we could help a bit with your biological family query.  Personal choice I guess.

Jen - How's it going.  Hope you're not back to being worried again!!!  Not long til the 12 week scan though.

Sorry, if I've missed anyone.

Well it's scan day tomorrow.  Still a bit nervous and I'm sure that I will be cr**ping myself once I am sitting in the waiting room, but hopefully it will bring good news and will put my mind at rest if only for a short while.  Feeling slightly nauseous at the moment but think that might be just because I am scared!!!!

Will let you know how I get on.

Button xxx


----------



## paw (Feb 15, 2008)

Good luck button with your scan..... i'll be thinking of you xx


----------



## twiglets (Feb 13, 2008)

*Button*, good luck with your scan tomorrow!! 1 or 2?  . Yes Thursday we`re in and the forms are done and dusted  . I got my notes from previous clinic and even filed them ready for our consult  . Let`s hope it won`t be all for nothing. xxxx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Just want to wish button and tracy loads and loads of luck! I look forward to hearing your news.

I think I know who you mean by Rita! She was a bit of a battle axe and I wanted to complain about her. But DH had her wrapped round his little finger and then it became quite funny. I warmed to her in the end and she was pretty harmless. I saw Dr S give her a ticking off once so they are well aware what she is like. I still think they are all brilliant there.

Jen xx


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Well Ladies... it is TWINS!!!!!  Can't quite believe it, but we did see two little heartbeats so I guess it must be real!!!

Tracya - Hope that you survived Rita and you got lots of lovely eggs.

I am off on holiday tomorrow for 2 weeks so not sure if I am going to be able to check in or not while I am away.  How will I survive!?

I will be thinking of you all especially paw, BGirl - come on ladies give us another couple of BFP's, traceya - hope you get a good load of sticky embies, pesca - hope jabbing goes well and you respond to the meds.  Roses - good luck with your appointment tomorrow.

Hello to everyone else, Jen, MummyP, LMG and Lou.  Hope you are all OK.

Love Button xxxx


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

hurrah!  congrats Button!  
excellent news. and no symtpoms. wow!


----------



## twiglets (Feb 13, 2008)

OMG *Button* brilliant news!!       . Thanks for the good luck and have a lovely holiday. xxx


----------



## barnet girl (Apr 8, 2008)

Hello all

Button - that is great news, and you seem very calm with the idea of twins.  Have a great holiday, get as much relaxation as possible and hope the symptoms don't kick in.

I'm feeling really bad at the moment, like my worst ever AF pains times 10, phoned the clinic yesterday just to check and they seemed happy enough and just commented that the cyclogest is obviously really affecting me.  Can't wait for the weekend, just going to sleep constantly.  Beginning to fear the worse for some reason, I just think how I'm feeling is really getting me down and in a way dreading a positive if it means I will feel this way for another 10 weeks.  See that how bad I feel.

Anyway sorry for moaning hope you are all having a good day.

LOL BGirl


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

BGirl, I promise you that I had really bad AF pains too and am still getting them on and off and still feel a bit like I have PMT.  There is obviously no way of knowing until test day.  Please try and stay positive, I know it is really hard.

Twins is a pretty scary thought but I'm sure that we will be OK!

xx


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

Button, when you say your AMH was "lowish" what exactly was it? if you don't mind my asking? congrats also on that great collection of blasts waiting for you for round 2 ;-)


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Anna

AMH was 11 (not sure which scale they use..) which put me in the sub optimal category according to ACU.
Button x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Button Congratulations!!!!!! Hoorah twins is lovely!!! A ready made family. Well done you clever girl... Have a lovely holiday

Jen x


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

thanks Button, on that scale, 15 upwards is supposedly normal. 

your twins - wodner what variety they are - are further evidence that AMh means sweet nothing but manages to worry us all to hell!


----------



## paw (Feb 15, 2008)

wooooooooooooo hooooooooooooooooo Button......... Twins!!!!


so jealous

x


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Button

I am over the moon for you      well done  , you must be   , has DH got off the floor yet 

Enjoy your holiday, love and hugs

Mummy P x


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Button - CONGRATULATIONS!!!    !!!

Double joy...you must be so excited!!  I am sooooooo happpppppyyyyyyyy for you.  You njoy your hols...anywhere nice??

LMGxxxx


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Hello ladies,

well, well, so much happening while I am forced out of internet touch!!

    to Button and your lovely twins - how WONDERFUL!!!!! This is fantastic news, really congratulations!!! All you need now is a good relaxing holiday - let them swim and flutter ...

And Tracya, how did the EC go?!? I do hope you got lots of eggs and weren't too overpowered by that scary-sounding Rita (looking forward to meeting her when it's my turn ...).

Bgirl - sorry to hear of your pains. It's good to have Button guiding you and letting you know that it's all normal - annoying, yes, and so painful, but all as it has to be!!! So hang in there!! I send you a big   of support!!!

Hello to everyone else- hope you're all doing well. 

Roses - good luck with your app tomorrow!!! Let us know how it went!

XX Pesca


----------



## Lou27 (Mar 10, 2008)

Im back - so sorry i've been off the radar.

Firstly- BUTTON!!! Congratulations and welcome to the twin club - how are you feeling about it?

B-Girl - I can only echo the sentiments of button - I also had really bad AF cramps and still get them quite badly. I thought it was the end but the opposite was true as I am pregnant with twins. Think nice calming positive thoughts if possible. Thinking of you.

I've had a rocky road (as you know) since finding out I was PG. Have been spotting with cramps on and off since last thursday but my 8wk scan yesterday still showed two lovely heart beats. I have another in two weeks. It's pretty scary getting these symptoms as I always feer the worse. I pray they hang on and all are healthy but we will only know for sure once we get to that 12 wk mark. 

Love to everyone xx


----------



## paw (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi Lou.... good to hear that everything is okay.....and really pleased your scan went well... xx

B Girl.... i wish i had some kind of anything in terms of cramps etc... but i've got nothing... which worries me too!! What are we like!!??  

Hi to everyone else... Tracy let us know how your ET went

x


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Lou - So nice to hear from you....and more importantly that everything is ok!!!  I was beginning to worry for you.  I am keeping everything crossed that all stays well throughout and that the scan in 2 weeks brings you lots of good news.

Paw & Bgirl - the 2WW is horrendous....just hang on in there and try to relax (i know easier said then done)!!!

Hi to everyone else.

LMG
xxx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Just a quickie, I wanted to say bit hellos to Lou! Im so pleased you are still hanging on. You must be beside yourself with worry but at least the scan is showing things are ok. Keep positive Mrs! Lots of love to you

Jen x


----------



## barnet girl (Apr 8, 2008)

Hello all

Feeling a little bit better today, thank you all for your comments and it does help knowing other people have had AF pains.  

PAW in response to your question my systoms mainly are (TMI coming up)  

- Very bloated, I swear I look about 5 months pregnant, I'm normally a size 12 and just had to buy some cheap size 16 jeans, even all my fat stuff (lost a few stone a year ago) doesn't fit.  And its weird it starts just below my bust and then down to below my belly button and its rock hard.

- very sharp pains in back and shooting up top of legs into stomach.

- general crampy feeling that make you go on knicker watch.

- constipation but at the same time a bit of diarrhea if that makes since.  Takes its time coming out but then comes out in a rush. (TMI Sorry)

- a real full feeling all the time and can only eat quite small meals before feeling really sick but then starving within an hour.  and i still can't believe this but the smell of chocolate makes me sick (I am the biggest chocoholic going)

- keep burping all the time which is so embarrassing in meetings 

But PAW we are all different - I know from things my mum and sister have said is that they both had difficult pregnancy's so it looks like all my family probably react strongly to high levles of progesterone, which I'm taking at the mo.
so try not to worry you could just be one of the very lucky ones, sending you lots of    .

Lou - good to hear from you and so glad things are still going well, at least you are being looked after properly.

Tracya - hope yesterday went well and you got good news this morning   

RAR - hope your meeting goes well and you get the answers you want.

Hello to everyone else, better get back to work now.

Take care

BGirl


----------



## paw (Feb 15, 2008)

wow... you really have got some symptoms B Girl... to me they sound very positive ... so lots of   and   for you from me

I'm really do feel down in the dumps today  .  I still feel nothing.  I woke up this morning and even my (.)(.)s have gone as flat as a pancake.  This happened to me last time round and is usually a good indicator that AF is on its merry way.  Also, although I'm only on day 8 after ET, I also desperately want to test so that if it is a negative i can just get on with my life again and start moving forward.  Quick call the peeing on a stick police!!    .  I promise not to pee until at least day 14.... for some ridiculous reason the UCH don't want you to test until day 16..... but that just sounds way off when other clinics test you from day 10 - day 14 after blast transfers.... 

Ok.  I need to shut up and stop being negative   and will try to instill some positivity.... otherwise i think my DH will divorce me.  
                                    

love to you all
x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

PAW you really cant compare yourself to others. I didnt get any symptoms either until after the test date, in fact quite a way after.
Please stay positive I know how hard it is but even if you do have symptoms these can just as easily be down to the botty bombs so you just cant tell! 

Jen x


----------



## tracya (Jul 5, 2008)

Hello everyone!

Button that's fab news! I am soo happy for you!   

well its been a stressful couple of days ... went in for EC on Wednesday and had Mr.S so was very happy. I went in and they collected 7 eggs. DH had a bit of a time waiting 25 mins for someone to get his sample so when I woke up we were worried about if it was OK ... anyways after 10 mins .. getting up to the loo i was on the bed in the worst pain I have ever had... and I have grade 5 endo ... everyone was very worried and they sent me straight to the UCH emergency to get some strong pain killers as nothing they gave me worked... so all morphined up .. i was still in a lot of pain. I got admitted into the hospital as they were very worried about hyper stims or punched bowl. anyways .... by mid night I had something to eat (and was sick) but started to feel a little better. then the worry came in ... did we forget about DH sperm sample .. are they ALl dead before it gets to my eggs? .... the worry really got in and with that and the moaning women next to my bed I was started to go mad .. thank god for the morphine!! so this morning dh turned up at the hospital then we got a call from the embryologist ... we got 100% fertilization !!!! mad! DH then spoke to Mr.S who said that we are still going ahead ... i am a little behind with tablets but he did not seem worried .... so after the mad wheel of fortune we have been on so far .. its all good. I am still in quite a bit of pain but feeling much better compaired to yesterday morning of climbing the walls. 

Can I just say that all the staff including Rita were amazing!!! i have never felt so well taken care off and you could see they were all so concerned ... we are all really really lucky to be at such a great clinic .. Mr S even called DH at 9pm last night to ck how i was!!!! 

so I am now praying for some good cell division and good grading ... 

just a quick question ... has anyone had any injections between EC and ET??

thanks for all your messages hope you are all well ... off now for a sleep xxxx


----------



## paw (Feb 15, 2008)

Tracy... way to go girl....... well done for surviving such a traumatic experience.... and the UCH sound like they were completely on the ball about everything.... which is very reassuring.  Did you give Rita a kiss from me??!  

Fantastic news about all 7 fertilising... sounds like you've got some good ones - i'm really delighted for you.

J-Mo... you are right. I'm now going to   about any negative feelings.

Roses.... how did your meeting go?

Hi to everyone else.....You girls all rock....

x


----------



## twiglets (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi ladies,

*Paw*,   

*Bgirl,*   

*Tracy*, well done on the fertilisation rate!! Sorry to hear you were in pain initially, but great news that they took great care of you.

We had consult today and (Bgirl) I was surprised to see the waiting room half empty and very easily found empty chairs  . Dr R took notes of our history and so on. He suggests that I have a few bloods for investigations as our previous clinic didn`t do any and just said to have PGS and blasts  . The doc today doesn`t think that we should have PGS at this stage. He also wants DH to do another SA so that their own embriologist can have a look at it as it is so severe (my words). I`m slightly concerned that one day someone will say to us that we can`t use DH`s sperm and have to get donor, that is if nothing else comes up with my bloods  . He said I should do these tests (if I can read his writing):
karyotype
thrombophilie screening
ANA
TNF
Anii thyroid AB

anyone had these done? If we were to have a cycle with them depending on my OST results they I would be put on the primolut, nasal spray, menopur, antibiotics, clexane, aspirin, steriods (depending on my investigations), assisted hatching etc. We have other consults to go to and will decide after all of them about what to do.

Hi to all,

RAR xxxxx


----------



## barnet girl (Apr 8, 2008)

Evening

Tracya - great news on the fertilisation, and it was good you felt so looked after at the ACU and they seemed to be on the ball with getting you the best treatment.  Was the DR S the top guy or the guy how tends to do the scans?  Only met the one that does the scans and really really like him, he did my EC.

RAR - sounds like you had a really good chat with Dr R and got some good answers, I haven't done any of the other tests so can't help.  sending you lots of     for both yours and DH tests.  Hope your other consults give you the answers you want.

Paw - glad you are feeling a bit more positive, try to stick it out to day 14.  I agree its a bit weird they insist on 16 days, I assume its because if you are positive it will defiantly show up by then.

Hello to others, I think its bed time soon as very tired (only as I am waking up by 2am unable to get back to sleep.

TAAKE CARE

BGirl


----------



## tracya (Jul 5, 2008)

hey ho

it was Top Mr.S that did the EC and was on the phone to DH all the time... He is really amazing.. great sense of humour!

I saw the other Dr. S for most of my scans and he also was fab ... completely in control and knowledgeable. I honestly feel I have been totally taken care of. 

love and     to everyone

xxxx


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Good evening everyone,

WHAT A ROLLERCOASTER!!! Between Tracya and Bgirl describing her symptoms ... Just don't know where to look  

But it's wonderful, wonderful news Tracya to hear you got so many eggs and that the fertilization went so well. CONGRATULATIONS!!! But also part of those congrats must go to how you handled it all: from your description, it sounds like you went through a total nightmare but you came out really well!!! I am duly impressed 

Bgirl - so sorry you have all these symptoms!! That should make Paw feel a little happier, hopefully, Paw!! If I get those symptoms too, I'll start shouting !!!! AAAAAhhh   

And finally, Roses, so glad the appointment went well. You see? You had Dr R, the Italian, whom I look forward to meeting as so many of you have said how lovely he is, and also funny!! I am sorry I can't help you on the tests you mention as I've never done any ... Sounds like you'll be put on a long protocol - GOOD LUCK!!!

As for me, I 'think' today is my first day of periods - well, so I thought this morning and then all day it's been nothing ... Anyway, I booked a scan for tomorrow so that they check that everything's fine and I can begin with the injections ... I AM SO SCARED!!! Sorry, girls, I am such a chicken, and so embarassed about telling you all this, but I have nonetheless!! 
I suppose if I find tomorrow I still don't have any periods, I'll have to phone up and cancel the scan - but I hope I do. I just want to get this over and done with!!!

Good night to everybody - hope you are all well!!!

XXX Pesca


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi all,

Tracaya - my gosh what a crazy couple of days!!! How are you feeling now  I hope you can get some chilled time in before ET!!  Do they know why you were in so much pain?  I too have extremely severe endo and they worry about my bowel.  Also, if you don't mind me asking, how many follies did you have?  I had about 24 follies (and was 30 during the last tx), but they only got 4 eggs out of me the last time (they are not sure if it was because i had to coast for 5 days or if the damage on my ovaries - had 3 endo ops - limited my egg reserve).  Still, great news on the fertilisation...keeping everything crossed that you make it to blasts!!

Pesca - it is really natural to feel apprehensive about the injections.  MY DP was a real girl around needles before, but he was fantastic at my jabs.

Paw & Buttoon - sending you both lots of sticky vibes

J-mo, how are you doing  

Hello to every one else.

Thank crunchie it is Friday!!!!

LMG
xxx


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

TRacy, very sorry to hear - what on earth caused all that? was it a perforated bowel?  hope not. or an overreaction to the op?  good grief. very sorry. what a worry and thank goodness you are out the other side of it with & embryos to follow up over the weekend. fingers crossed.


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Oh my god Tracy how awful. But it sounds like you were definitely in the best place! And they will always look after your eggies and sperm and get them giggling together! The embryologists there are just fab! 
How are you feeling now? Is the pain better? And when do you think you will have ET? Well done by the way thats a good result. Are they taking them to blasts do you think? 

LMG - Im fine thanks hun! Thank crunchie its friday indeed! How are you enjoying your summer off from treatment? Hope you are having lots of fun, although the weather is a bit disappointing. I do love a Pimms in the hot weather and Im missing that on both counts! 

Hi to Anna, Pesca, PAW, B-girl, Button, Roses and anyone else Ive missed. Hope you all have a lovely weekend

Jen xx


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Good evening ladies,

yes, how nice it is Friday, although I feel the injection-moment looming over so I 'm not too relieved ... 
I've now decided to do them myself: today I went for my scan - everything's fine - no cysts, thank god! And then Kate, the Australian nurse (she's SO LOVELY!) taught me everything about the injections. I was by myself as my DP couldn't take time off work, and this evening we're having a bit of an argument because he's too afraid to inject me... So, I'll do it myself. No question: it's not such a big deal after all, is it? Better than having silly arguments!! ah ah ah 

Ok, now I am a bit worried about the side-effects of Menopur: I have to take the highest dosage (6 ampules...)!!! Oh, god,  That's a lot even to put into one syringe!!! Oh, well ... Has anyone had to take that many ampules before? Any particular bad side effects that you want to share? Just so that I get ready, that's all   

Hope everyone is well - wishing you all a lovely weekend,
XXX Pesca


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi Pesca, I hope you coped well with the jabbing last night.  I remember that when it came to the Clexane, i insisted i did them myself, as they had to go in my stomach...and due to lots of scars from ops...i could not trust DP!!  It is quite empowering doing it yourself, i even did my dad's clexane after that!!!  I too was on 6 ampules and to be fair cannot remember too many horrendous side affects.  Although, DP did say i had become a bit over emotional....     But that is to be expected i think!!!  My ovaries did kickstart on the 6 and i had to coast for appx 5 days as my count kept on rising...so as a result i felt as big as a house and i was really quite constipated (sorry TMI)!!!  Apart from that, i thought i was quite normal.  Good luck with it!!

J-Mo - yes i am thoroughly enjoying my time off, but it is a shame about the weather.  To be fair, my new job has been keeping me on my toes and i really do not think i could have committed to the tx as well.  I think from Sept i shall try and get back on track.  I am going to start with the acupuncture, my diet and stop drinking and smoking.  Then, hopefully come back from NZ in March and start tx quite soon after that.  It seems an awful long time away, but i think 7 months will fly by!!!  How are you feeling now?  Are you suffering any crazy cravings at all

Hi to everyone else...i am off to do some chores!!!  Then a day with DP tomorrow, think we are going on a cycle ride!!

xxx


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Hello LMSG,

Thanx so much for your message. I am actually starting tomorrow and your message has made me feel better: I'll attempt to do it on my own - fingers crossed I wil feel brave to do it - I can sort of see what you mean by 'empowering'. 

I do have an important question and since ACU is shut until Mon and I am beginning the injections tomorrow I can't ask them before Mon: this is about the timing of the injections. The nurse told me to do it at 7pm every day at the same time with 1 hour flexibility. Now, it turns out I have two engagements in the evening twice this coming week, so I was figuring that I could decide a different time (say 9pm) instead of 7pm so I can make sure I come back home in time to inject. However, I worry that the nurse did not choose 7pm as a random time ... Would 9pm be too late, do you think? Does it affect your sleep? Can you advise? I will definitely ring up ACU on Mon but I am not sure what to do tomorrow.

As for the side-effects, what do you mean by saying 'big as a house'?!?! The nurse only mentioned the bloating ... Please, share these experiences with me - I am getting paranoid   Sorry, girls, I am getting more and more anxious now that the stimming is starting for me too 

Hello to everyone else - I hope you are all well, and sorry if I can't get to do personals but I am exhausted and must crash !

Good night, XXX Pesca


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi Pesca,

By saying i felt as "big as a house" i mean i was really bloated...and looked extremely big.  In fact, i think i looked pregnant already!  The drugs definitely make us put on weight.  But i suppose that is a small side effect for what we are trying to acheive.  Please don't worry too much about it.

With regards to the timings, i am really not too sure.  I know they ask you to do the injections after 7 as towards the end, they measure your bloods every othere day and then they call you in the evening to tell you about what dose to continue with.  They don't get the blood test results until the eve.  This is important as this how they monitor your progress.  You may want to give the emergency number a call and see what they recommend.  Sorry i can't help any further!

Good luck with it!!

Hi to everyone else.  A day of sunshine ahead which is nice.

xxx


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Hello everyone,

what a wonderful day!!! I hope you have been or are still all out enjoying the weather ...

LMSG - thanx so much for clarifying and for helping with this question. You see my worry is that I'll look pregnant - I don't really want anyone at work to have ideas, if you know what I mean ... Especially because I am quite small and skinny, and I have not let anyone know or want them to know about what I am doing (not yet anyway). 

As for timing, I am not sure I can call the emergency number for this - it's not a real emergency, is it? I am a bit embarassed ... On the other hand, from what you say it does sound that all they care is that you do the injections in the evening so that they can find out about the blood test results.
I've decided I'll do my injection tonight around 8pm: this way, if I find out tomorrow that I have to stick to 7pm, having 1 hour flexibility 8pm won't do much damage. If, on the other hand, 7pm is not prescriptive and I can do it at any other time as long as I stick to that time, even better!

Hi to everyone else - are you all well?

XXX Pesca


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi girls

Pesca sorry I wasnt around at the weekend to answer your question. I used to do my menopur at about 10pm every night and so I dont think it really matters as long as you keep to the same time every day (more or less). What did you do in the end? A couple of times I had to go out and so I took it all with me and did it while I was out. Once I was in a theatre and asked to use their first aid room! Another time I was jacking up in disabled toilets!!!! 

Side effects. Difficult to say. I would just try not to worry too much. You may have some to start with but they will settle down after a few days. Bloating - yeah thats good fun! 

LMG - I think you have a great attitude to starting tx again! Lucky you for going to NZ! Im soooo jealous. You will come back refreshed and ready to go again! 

Jen xx


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi all,

A bit quiet on here at the moment....i'll take it as a sign that you are all out enjoying the sunsine?  I must confess that i have actually had a day working from home today and have spent it working from the garden...bliss!  Lets hope it is here to stay.

Pesca - i hope your jabbing went well.

Lou - How are you doing?  When is the next scan?

Button - hope you enjoying the hols

Bgirl & Paw -  i hope you are managing to stay away from the pee sticks...when do you both test?

Tracaya - How are you feeling now?  You must have your embies settling in now...i hope you enjoy the 2ww and have DH running around you!!

J-mo - I do feel quite sorted in the head about the next tx...so that has to be good.  How are you??

Roses - How are you?  Have you made any decisions yet??

Love to everyone else!!

PS  - a friend of mine told me she is pregnant again today.  She only gave birth last Nov...I am slightly shocked...more at the thought of having two kids under the age of two!!!  It is getting a bit easier to have people telling me they are pregnant...does that mean i have stopped caring or wanting??  Or that i am just coming to terms with it all

xxx


----------



## twiglets (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Yes, definitely lovely weather last few days. Even now just been to the supermarket and it`s lovely and warm. I think I heard that it`s going to get even warmer towards the end of the week (26 degrees  ), let`s hope so!

*Pesca*, good luck with the injections, don`t worry about feeling bloated, once you get to EC you will feel better. Hope the injections are going well  

*LMG*, my MIL told me yesterday that her cousin who`s 43 went abroad for tx and had 3 embies transferred, not sure if it was with her own eggs as she was the one with the fertility problem, all 3 took but 1 didn`t develop supposedly (it could even have been aborted) so it was removed and she had an early delivery at 6 months with caesarean and her two daughters have been in incubators ever since. She goes to the hospital every day. Not sure if they are healthy. I was upset that my MIL told me this when she knows that ours just failed again last month. It does hurt, I just can`t get used to such news for some reason, wonder if I ever will... But, then I thought they must have been going through a terrible time ever since they were born... 
No we haven`t decided on a clinic yet but will after the beginning of Aug, when our other consults will finish too. But, I did go to the UCH today to have the bloods the doc suggested as we did want some tests done before next go. They are only done once too. I made an appointment for the blood tests before going, but waited an hour before being called in by the nurses! Is this normal and does it happen often? A lady who had been waiting half an hour less than me went and complained to the nurses. I also had my chlamydia swab and urine sample handed in to the GP today just in case.

This is it from me for now. How is everybody else?

Roses xxxx


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Good evening (or night rather ..) ladies,

another long working day ... 
Natasha, you're right, it has been a bit quiet - the sun out is probably a good distraction!!!
How is everybody?!

But first of all, I wanted to thank Jen and LMS for advising on these Menopur side effects (I 'm also taking Clomid which, the nurse warned, might give me hot flashes) and the timing!!! Well, we'll see what happens with these trousers - and the bloating!!!  
I did ring Joyce, one of the nurses (she's another lovely one!), and she reassured me I could even take it at 10 as long as it's 10pm every night!!
So, all square there ... This evening I had my second injection. Last night it was a disaster: I got SOOO stressed over preparing the syringe (you do one Menopur ampule and you say 'wow, that's done' but then you turn around and you see you've got another 5 to go!!! Oh MY GOD!!!) ... I lost so much liquid! But then I could not bear the thought of stabbing myself - my hand was too wobbly, so I got DP to do it and he got it wrong the first time ARGH!!! So I ended up on my first night with two little holes on each side of the belly !!! Ok, you can laugh now,    I am so useless ...

You are probably all thinking - she'll get used to it!!    Yes, I will, but for now it's sort of a test and I dread the evening coming up to the injection!!! But I am TRULY impressed by Jen's amazing temperament at being able to carry the injections and do it in the most unlikely places!!! Wow, Jen, that's fab!!!

Well, no annoying side-effects yet: just today I was sitting at a job presentation and I felt my skin going really red (is this the hot flashes, who knows ... ).


Roses, thanks for your sweet wishes ! What you describe is sad in a way: this mother has children but are they doing well ... It all must be very worrying for them ...
As for your waiting at ACU, I am afraid I've been waiting almost every single time I've been: not a lot, but I did wait an hour once. I just don't know: is it because they now have lots of patients and they take too many? Surely they must have some control over the numbers given that they are private! But they're quite good at changing appointments if needed: I had a scan app for this Wed at midday, and had to change it today for 9am and they were cool about it. I guess that helps!

LMS, it's funny you mention your reaction of your friend ... It's hard to say why you are now reacting differently. I've been having long conversation with a friend who has children - it makes me want to have a child so much but I have never felt jealousy towards those who have. My very good friend in Strasbourg who is almost 7 months pregnant asked to go and see her in a few weeks: I might jump on the train if I feel like it - if I can't get pregnant, I want my friends to!!!! 

Ok, ladies, sorry if I don't send personals (I'm ready to crash ), but LMS, I think, has very efficiently covered everyone!!!! 

Sweet dreams everyone,
Pesca


----------



## twiglets (Feb 13, 2008)

Pesca said:


> LMS, it's funny you mention your reaction of your friend ... It's hard to say why you are now reacting differently. I've been having long conversation with a friend who has children - it makes me want to have a child so much but I have never felt jealousy towards those who have. My very good friend in Strasbourg who is almost 7 months pregnant asked to go and see her in a few weeks: I might jump on the train if I feel like it - if I can't get pregnant, I want my friends to!!!!


It`s great of course that you can be so cool about your friends and anyone else getting pregnant. But, I think it`s not jealousy but HURT that some of us feel every time we hear such news, apart from fellow FF news of course. No one wants to think bad about anyone, everything we go through doesn`t make it phychologically easier for us to get through it (well, for me at least anyway..). I thought I`d just point that out.

Gnight,
xxxx


----------



## paw (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi guys

well did my test and its BFN.  Very upset as I thought we had half a chance this time round.  

good luck B Girl....sorry for no personals

x


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Oh Paw -  I am sending you and you your DH a big   !!!  Life really is unfair...i hope you and your DH can have some time out together to grieve.  You know we are always here for you!!

Lots of love
LMG
xxx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Im so sorry PAW. Is it your scheduled test date? Are you testing early? 
Sending you lots of loving thoughts and remember we are here for you.
I do know how you feel, as do so many of us on here. We cant take the pain away of course but hopefully we can help you through it until you feel a bit stronger again xxx

Pesca - How about trying a injector pen to help with the menopur? I used it all the time and found it brilliant. Sadly I couldnt use it for the Clexane injections later on but by that time I was used to jabbing. I hope it gives you hope that I was useless at it at first! And DH is so frightened of needles he couldnt even be in the same room so he was no help whatsoever! 

LMG I have different reactions to baby news all the time even now Im pregnant. And theres no knowing how Im going to feel. On the whole Im happy for people who have struggled or just really nice people. Other times Im very envious. I think you are doing well because you are in a good place at the moment. Well done.

Roses - yes sometimes there can be delays at the ACU. They could be understaffed which happens in all industries. The care though is second to none and thats the main thing. 
Maybe your MIL was telling you these things to give you some hope? People never know what to say for the best.
I know most people have to tread on eggshells around me! 

Im not so good today. Im starting to feel different now. Im just over 11 weeks and I no longer feel so tired during the day, Im not feeling sick and my hair is not so greasy anymore (I usually have dry hair but the last few weeks its been greasy at the end of the day). Now this could mean one of two things. Either I am moving into the next stage (but isnt this too soon?) or things have started to stop altogether. The first miscarriage I had I started bleeding at 12 weeks but when they scanned me they said the baby had probably died at 11 weeks. Im trying not to worry (DH as usual is not being at all sympathetic) but I just wondered if any of you have any words of wisdom to help me??

Sorry for moaning girls, hope you are all ok. Lots of love to all of you.

Jen xx


----------



## Lou27 (Mar 10, 2008)

Girlies, 

Long time no chat - have been thinking about all of you. Sorry im not a regular these days but I do log on to see how all is going.

Paw - I am so sorry about your BFN - we are all here for you if you want to chat, its a horribly stressful time and we as IVF patients are the only ones who really understand the stresses and angst of it all. Thinking of youxx

J-Mo - I can totally empathise with you as I feel very similar - pretty much every day I think its over. We have done so much just to get here and the thought of ending up at square 1 again is unbearable. I know its stressful but you are so nearly there now. Try and keep faith that this time, it will all be perfectly fine. 

Pesca - I hope the jabs get easier for you - that must be quite an effort for you with the 5 vials - poor you. Just keep thinking of why you are doing this and the idea that this could result in something so amazing!

Roses are Red- I think your reaction is completely normal -I thought the same  -both with close and distant friends. It was so difficult and I felt completely isolated from them. Don't kick yourself for feeling like that. Good luck with your new choice of clinic. 

LMG - thanks for thinking of me - hope you are doing ok.

My update - I can't really remember at what stage I wrote to you but basically I was going in for more than the average scans (i've already had 3!) because I had quite bad cramping and have been spotting most days. It's only really stopped in the last few days. In the beginning, it scared me so much and I was convinced something terrible was happening. They've seen two hearts beating in all 3 scans but one of the sacs has a thick lining they were/are worried about. That combined with my very high initial HCG reading makes for a very uncomfortable and unenjoyable first trimester of pregnancy which is quite sad. my 10 wk scan is next thurs  (31st) and then they say goodbye to me if please god everything looks ok. I am very apprehensive and am taking each days as it comes. I am looking pretty huge already (probably 3/4 months as opposed to almost 9 weeks!). 

Lots of love to you all.

Lou x


----------



## paw (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi guys

I'm okay... had time to digest everything and have decided...THIS WILL NOT DEFEAT ME!!!.....I'm going to stay optimistic and hopefully one day i'll get that BFP i dream of  

All the ladies on FF's are such an inspiration to me.  I look at what everyone has been through.. or still going through.. and realise i can't feel sorry for myself.. i've just got pick myself up and start again.  Which i'll do.

Thank you for cheering me up everyone

x


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Good evening Ladies,

first of all, PAW: you are wonderful and amazing!!!! You are right: you must not let BFN defeat you, and you have to continue in yoru struggle because you'll get there eventually!!! BUT: it is so hard, and how hard I do not really know as this is my first IVF cycle, but I am close to you in all of this because as Lou said we patients know how it feels .... So I am sending you tonnes of     , and am admiring your determination!!

Lou - I can imagine how stressed you must feel about all this. I am sure you'd like a quieter trimester, but keep being positive - and I think taking it by the day is the best strategy!!! Will be thinking of you!!! 

As for my injections, yes, 5 vials is a lot, but I am intrigued by Jen's suggestion of the injector pen. Jen, how do you get hold of that? I think I'll ask tomorrow if I can find one somewhere. At any rate, DP is becoming really good at this: he prepares the syringe on his own (I'm just there to open up the liquid ampules..), and jabs me! Amazing!

Tomorrow morning is my first scan since I began stimming: I hope I can see some follies growing ...

And finally onto the baby business: I think you are absolutely right, Roses, to say that it is HURT one feels when looking at other babies. I asked a male friend who's had three children, two of which are grown while another is still a toddler, about how it feels to have children: he sent me the most emotional declaration of love for children I could possibly imagine. I broke down, and felt that, yes, I'd like to have a child, and that perhaps I am only trying to escape feeling hurt when I see other children and women. Maybe it's only my defensive mechanism ... Now, I am starting to cry, but I am sure it's that Menopur *5 that's doing this, or maybe not ...
I'll look up, I promise. This story just made me realize what a struggle and an amazing adventure each of us is going through at the moment to have what we aspire to the most. Let's    it's all going to happen!!!

Good night, XXX Pesca


----------



## twiglets (Feb 13, 2008)

*Paw*, 


paw said:


> I'm okay... had time to digest everything and have decided...THIS WILL NOT DEFEAT ME!!!.....I'm going to stay optimistic and hopefully one day i'll get that BFP i dream of


so sorry about your news  , but that`s the spirit, well done you!! I find that as soon as I start making plans for the next step the better I feel after a BFN.

*Lou*, sounds like your little ones are doing there best to hang in there. Hope all goes well with your next scan.   



J-Mo said:


> Roses - yes sometimes there can be delays at the ACU. They could be understaffed which happens in all industries. The care though is second to none and thats the main thing.


*J-Mo*, that`s great to know! They also sound flexible with changing appointment times too which is great.

Try to be positive. I have also had a m/c and I`m sure if I was in your shoes now I would also be worried. But, I also know that lots of ladies who have m/c go on to have healthy pregnancies. Hang in there   

*Pesca*, all the best with your first stimm scan tomorrow!!!   

Roses xxxx


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Just a quickie, J-Mo and Lou = you have every right to be worried...but stay positive.  I am a firm beliver that positive thoughts produce positive results.  I am sending you both lots of positive vibes!!!

Pesca - Good luck with the scan today!

Paw - That's the spirit girl!!!

Roses - I echo everyone that yes there are delays at the clinic, but the care really makes up for it!

xxx

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Hello everyone,

just got back from my scan .. Not good: only two follies on one ovary, one of which is very small, and one follicle on the other ovary. The Dr said that it's probably worth cancelling the treatment, and then had a word with Dr S and they agreed to wait until Friday and see what happens   
Did I have to expect this, I am not sure ... What makes me upset is what Dr S told me once: if my DP's sperm had been fine, I'd probably be pregnant by now as it only takes 1 egg. But his sperm being frozen and testicular, well, we are not a well-sorted couple ...

Sorry to sound so down. I'll try to be hopeful. I was lucky that as I walked out I met a lovely lady who had also waited with me in the room, and we started chatting: she was so positive and wonderful I truly thanked her from the bottom of my heart for telling me to be positive and keep trying. So, I consider myself lucky that I met her (maybe it's one of you? I wonder ... Her name was Vanessa).

Ok, I have to go back to work now - not looking forward to it!

A big hug to everyone, XXX Pesca


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Oh Pesca, sending you a big  !!  Vanessa is right, you have got to remain positive.  Originally my ovaries did not even respond to the OST, but they finally decide to kickstart with the menopur...you may just be slow responder.  Stay postive hon.  I am sending you ooodddllless of    that all goes well on Friday.

xxx


----------



## paw (Feb 15, 2008)

Pesca.... don't lose heart honey... i know it's tough.

Do everything you can to maximise your chances for your scan on Friday... ie. keep your tummy warm as much as you can as it really does stimulate follie growth...

Remember i only had 3 or 4 follies the first time and 5 follies the second time on my first scan ... they then started to pick up on my second and third scans so you are still in with a shout.  Also talk to the girls on the poor responder thread as they can add more advice for you.

sending alot of   your way

x


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Dear Paw and LMSG,

Thanx so much for your good wishes ... I am trying to keep positive, but is it really true that keeping warm will stimulate growth?! It's so hot out there already ... I just feel I was born with the minimum number of follicles  , SORRY!! I will try to keep positive, I promise ! I will remember what you said, Paw, about your experience - and feel you are so sweet to tell me all of this, despite your recent disappointing results: I must try to be like you and keep to a positive fighting mode.

I hope everyone else is feeling ok?

XXX Pesca


----------



## twiglets (Feb 13, 2008)

*Pesca*, I agree with the other ladies and don`t lose heart. You`ve still got 2 more days of injections until Friday and anything can happen until then. Lots of ladies have follies growing suddenly and others catching up. I know I did! The good thing is they didn`t cancel today and want you to stimm until Friday. I know someone on FF who had one follie in total and she was advised to cancel but she decided not to. And what happened? From one follie, she got one embie which was not grade 1, and from one embie she is now pregnant to a singleton!! So, hang in there. xxxxx


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Paw - So sorry re you news , your positivity is great, just be easy to yourself 

Pesca - Sending you loads of PMA  , you can do this . Good luck for Friday.

Lou27 -  

J-Mo - I lost all my symptoms about the same time as you, and worried so much, try and keep that PMA   

LMG & Button -  . To all, be safe and positive  

Luv & hugs
Mummy P x


----------



## tracya (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi everyone ..

sorry for being away so long... just managed to get on-line for 5 mins now so sorry for the short no personal email xxx sending lots of love to you all ...

Paw I am soo sorry sending you a massive   xxxxx 

had a hard couple of days, they think it was the endo cyst draining so I was rather pleased that it was that rather than hyper O.

So, went back on Monday for ET - we had two grade AB blasts back in. I am assuming thats good?

Have been all over the place in my head over the past couple of days so i am very pleased I am off work with DH ...

OK, well need to rush but sending love  ... will text next time I am on  line ...

tracy


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Hello Ladies,

I just got some interesting information on the poor respondents thread (which is terribly hard to follow - so active!!), so thanks for suggesting that, Paw.

Thanx Roses and MummyP for sending me good wishes - I am in a better mood now, having done Cetrotide injection after the 6 ampules of Menopur .. My belly is becoming a war zone!!!

Tracya, I 'm glad you're taking some time off work - it sounds you really need it!!! Those endo cys draining days must have been awful, but you sound upbeat so I hope it's all behind you now.

Hi to everyone else!!! Are you all well? What happened to Button? 

XXX Pesca


----------



## twiglets (Feb 13, 2008)

*Pesca*, good to hear you are feeling better now and the ladies on the other thread have been helpful. *Button* is on 2 weeks holiday since the 16th.

*Bgirl* has been quiet too lately. I think she tests on the 25th, as she said she had 11 days left to test on the 14th. Sending you lots of babydust Bgirl              

​


----------



## jaymac (Mar 13, 2008)

Hello Ladies 

Wanted to check in and see how you are all doing. I am still trying to relax and not be so obsessive about all this fertility stuff, which is why I am staying away from the board.

Paw - so sorry to read about about your BFN, its a real testament to how strong you are that you are putting it behind you and thinking positively for the future.  We take such knocks when TTC and having treatment that we are all seem to build up a remarkable resilience.  

Pesca - good luck tomorrow, I hope you get more positive news. 

Jen and Lou - I can't imagine how tough it is waiting for each scan. I really hope things work out for you both.

Tracy- two blasts is a fantastic result, you have certainly had alot to contend with lately.  Rest and TLC sounds like the best thing for you now.

I am trying not to be too dispondant as DP is on a 2nd lot of antibiotics, I suspect this means that we should wait another 2 months before doing another fragmentation test. I might phone to get the ACU's opinion seeing as we haven't spoken to anyone in months.  I also got an an invoice out of the blue for treatment backdated to May, its the 2nd one that I have had in the last 2 months that I wasn't expecting.  I checked at our last appointment and was told we were fully paid up so its a bit of a shock.  Has anyone else had experience of this kind of thing from them?  

Hello to everyone else, have a fab weekend

J
X


----------



## paw (Feb 15, 2008)

Good luck Pesca with your scan today....i'll be thinking of you

x


----------



## Lou27 (Mar 10, 2008)

Good Luck Pesca - hope you get good news.

Did any of you hear the news this am on fertility treatment and smokers and that they might refuse smokers treatment? Not that I smoke but still interesting to hear it. Anything for the UK to reduce funding for fertility treatment. The UK has the lowest funding for fertility treatment in Europe. What a joke! No wonder so many are forced to go private. rant over!!

Have a lovely day xx


----------



## twiglets (Feb 13, 2008)

Lou27 said:


> Anything for the UK to reduce funding for fertility treatment. The UK has the lowest funding for fertility treatment in Europe. What a joke! No wonder so many are forced to go private.


I agree!! It`s disgraceful. I know a couple of developing countries (not DEVELOPED like the UK) that give 2-3 funded cycles for the WHOLE and not part of the country. It`s obviously not because they are more rich, maybe it`s because they put more value on the fundamental principle and importance behind 'family'....

The news is in the telegraph today:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/2454581/Smokers-should-not-have-IVF-treatment.html

xxxx

/links


----------



## Lou27 (Mar 10, 2008)

I also heard on the radio that the Government is thinking of encouraging all families to have only 2 children as its better for the environment!!! What the hell is wrong with this Country??


----------



## twiglets (Feb 13, 2008)

Haven`t heard that! Why don`t they try to decrease the number of cars and real pollution being produced instead of kids, honestly which one is more polluting!! They have a one child rule in China I think, it sounds like they`re following in their footsteps. I agree that we should all be healthy, but how about instead of punishing the 'unhealthy' and rewarding the 'healthy' for a change by INCREASING funding? Especially for many of those who go manage to give up smoking/drinking and losing weight for tx!!!


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Hello my lovely ladies,

I must thank you so much for all your good wishes - a big kiss to everyone !

Just got back from my scan - not super great: now there are 4 follies, but one is too small. The Dr (an older Turkish Lady, I believe? I can't remember her name) was as pessimistic as during my last scan, but she said that AS LONG AS I am aware that they might have to cancel it on Monday I can continue and hopefully get more follicles. 
It was a horrible day: she obviously doesn't want to have the last word, so tried to speak to Dr R (who is NEVER available!), and then got back to me with this response. I must say she kept underlining 'as long as I was aware that they might have to cancel' ... Well, this is a bit ridicolous: Dr S assured me I needed a min of 4 follies to have EC, and here I am 4 follies, 3 more days of stimming, so I don't see why the 4th wouldn't grow ...

Sorry to be so long-winded but part of me is very frustrated at their negative response - I presume they are like that to cover their back - but still it doesn't make it easier for me, having to sit there at every scan and worried that they'll cancel everything! BUT, but but: I have begun to adopt a fighter frame of mind: I thought to myself sure I am aware of what you're saying, but hang on you said a min of 4 - I HAVE 4 - just the 4th needs to grow a little ...

Ok, no more of myself, and now of you: any news? How is everyone?
Jen and Lou: how are your moods, both? Keeping positive? I hope so!!

Jaymac: this invoice incident is a bit upsetting. I never experienced this before, but that's because we're on  direct debit -which is what I thought we had no choice about ...

And now onto this big discussion on smokers .. I heard it too this morning .. How depressing this government is!!!! It makes me furious!!! I think Roses's point on other countries putting more money in it because they value families is an important one - it got me to think especially after I read the news that Lou you've broken to us. TWO CHILDREN? Oh, my God, what country is this?!?! Pollution ... Oh, GOD, how absolutely ridicolous - meanwhile we all know they couldn't care less of the environment since the UK is the last country in Europe to put in place regulations for recycling ...

Ok, done with my rant - I'd better go back to work (have been at ACU since 12:30 this morning, and only left at 1:30 ...),

Sending you lots of love,
Pesca


----------



## paw (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi Pesca... I agree that the particular lady you speak of can come across as really discouraging.  

She scanned me once when i had my polyp and told me I couldn't get pregnant.... the way she phrased it made me think I was completely infertile!!  I then realised (much later after alot tears) that she meant the polyp was making it difficult for me to get pregnant.... but i was really really stressed out with her attitude.  I'd rang my husband saying ' i'm infertile '!!!

Weirdly since then i've never had her scan me once...... i've only ever had the lovely Dr S ... who is an absolute doll.

I think you are right to stick with it and see where you get to at your next scan.... as i remember you've only had 2 so you have another 2 scans to go before collection?  I'm sure your small follie can catch up by then...  

You are such a positive person to everyone here..... you really made me feel great when i was going through my cycle.... so keep all that positivity focussed on you now.

x


----------



## twiglets (Feb 13, 2008)

*Pesca,* I think you are doing great!! Yes, to those follies growing  !! Just when you deserve some encouragement, you got discouragement which no one deserves. Like you said they are trying to cover their backs. It`s sad how many times they have repeated those words though  . So, you just hang in there!! I`m sure by Monday your 4th lil embie will do its bit and catch up  .


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Hello Paw and Roses,

thanks so much for your words - I am positive despite the pessimism of that lady Dr ! I am so shocked, Paw, by the way she treated you!!! I would have frankly gone back to complain, but then what use would that have been, I am not sure. 

At any rate, if I get her next Monday for my scan again, I am damn well sure I demand to speak to another Dr, should she come back to me with the usual pattern 'Well, I am afraid that this is not enough, and that perhaps it's better to cancel'!!! I have reminded her that Dr S promised me we'd go ahead with 4 follies at min - so THERE! I will fight for my eggs ...

Hope you are all having a nice evening - so nice out there. I haven't dared making any plans over the evening during stimming so I am missing a little bit of a night out at the moment, but in all honesty who cares! All I need is a good injection followed by a nice DVD!!!  

XXX Pesca


----------



## barnet girl (Apr 8, 2008)

hello all

sorry about disappearing, got good news and bad.

Starting with the good, we got our  , we ended up testing on Monday and got a positive then a blood test confirmed it on Wednesday.

The bad news is I've been in hospital with OHSS, it started really bad about a week ago but I was too stubburn to go in until Sunday, they let me out tonight.  The majority of the pain and sickness has now gone, but I still look about 6 months pregnant.

Sorry to be short but I'm off too bed soon, will catch up with all the news tomorrow.

Take care

Bgirl


----------



## paw (Feb 15, 2008)

B Girl..... congratulations!!!! that's fantastic...  

Another BFP on this thread.... it's got to be lucky..... hope my time will come soon  

x


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Bgirl,

FABULOUS!!!! I can't believe it!!! Wow, wow, I am so ecstatic for you!!! Sending you lots of    of congratulations !!
Now, not nice to have OHSS - poor thing, that must have been a scare! But the most important thing is that you now have passed it and well you look pregnant because you ARE pregnant!!!  

XX pesca


----------



## twiglets (Feb 13, 2008)

*BGirl*, *[size=16pt]congratulations!!!!**               

It sounds like your OHSS started soon after the implantation took place as that`s when your E2 levels rise and you are more bound to get OHSS if you are prone to it and especially if you have polycystic ovaries (a fellow FF told me  ). I hope it all eases up soon but I know that it takes some time for it to go away completely. Take care and rest up.

xxxxxxxx*


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Gosh away for a few days and it goes crazy on here!!

Well firstly Bgirl - CONGRATULATIONS!!!  That is fab news!!  I hope you start feeling better soon.  One of the girls, Tilly, on here was also hospitalised with OHSS...she swore by some isotonic drink available from the states on the internet.  I shall find out from her and let you know.  You take it easy now!!

Pesca - I am glad that you have had more follies develop.  I am sending your ovaries lots of positive stimualtion vibes, that you have a lot more on Mon!  You keep on at it and remain positive.

Jaymac - So  nice to hear from you.  You must be so frustrated by the waiting game, but  i would def give the clinic a call to see what they recommend.  Girls on here have mentioned in the past that the clinic were quite bad at sending out duplicated invoices.  I would double check that they are not asking you to pay twice for the same thing!!

Lou - Funny you mention about the smoking thing.  Both DP and I smoke (very bad i know!!), but our last round was funded on the NHS and we both had to sign a declaration that we would give up smoking otherwise they would not have funded us either.  This was last year.  In some respects i think it is good, as obviously smoking is not good.  But i think there should be a consistent approach across the whole country....Arrrrggjhhhhhh....my rant over now!!

Tracya - how are you getting on on your 2ww?

Well as for me, i am at a festival this weekend.  THe good thing is that it is only 5 mins from my house.  So, i get the benefit of being out in the sun, but coming home to my own bed and a shower!!  Grace Jones is headlining tonight!!!  So, i am off to make a flask of gin & tonic!!!

HOpe you all have a fab weekend in the sunshine!!

LMG
xxx


----------



## barnet girl (Apr 8, 2008)

Good afternoon all

Feeling a lot better just being home and sleeping in my own bed again. Thank you all for your congratulations I'm still in a bi of a daze, one day ecstatic and the next so scared its untrue. 

Paw - so sorry to hear your news, I was hoping we would both get lucky.  I really do believe such a large chunk of it is right place right time luck.  I will be praying its your turn with your frosties.  

Pesca - I think its great news that you have 4 follicles and as you said Dr R promised to go ahead with 4.  You should concentrate all your   for the week ahead, just imagine a successfull EC, 4 eggs collected and 4 fertilised.  I know the Lady doctor you are talking about, she did one of my scans and actually did my ET as well.  Maybe not the most comforting person you could have, although I must say she was very good in my ET when the problems started.  Just remember she is just trying to make sure you understand whats happening and its nothing personnel, just give her a big smile and tell her how happy you are with 4 follicles and really excited 

LMG - it's quite strange but one of my side effects is I'm not drinking much at all, but surprising the hospital were okay with this, they recommend only drinking when thirsty, and all the time i was admitted I was only drinking less than a litre a day but they are more interested in making sure more comes out than goes in than a certain limit going in to start with.  I personally think I might have made the OHSS worse to start with as I was drinking so much, over 3 litres a day.

Hello to everyone else, I'm sure I'll catch up with everyone at some point.

Take care

BGirl


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Good evening Ladies,

I hope you are all enjoying your hot evening right now!
Bgirl and LMS - thanx so much for your good vibes and advice. I'll keep positive!!! I am positive ... Bgirl - THANK you for letting me know how to handle the Dr ... I'll try not to take it personally!!!
But how are you Bgirl, anyway? You must be exhausted - back from hospital - and craving for some normality !! Now you must rest and enjoy this time as it you see it developing.

LMS, lucky you a festival on your doorstep!!! I am jealous!!!  As you say, you get to feel the buzz of the festival and the privilege of a proper bed and shower .. Pefect! 

As for the OHSS, it seems strange that so much water gets in the way -I guess I am still a novice at understanding my body, but then I get all this information from you, girls. It's been an amazing learning curve since I joined ... 

Ok, waiting for a take-away and then it's injection  time - hurra'!

XXX Pesca


----------



## barnet girl (Apr 8, 2008)

Morning

Pesca - good luck with your scan today,    for 4 good sized follicles.  Then it should be all go, they will give you a date for EC and things can move onto the next stage.

I'm feeling a lot better, stomach is beginning to go down a bit (only look about 4 months pregnant now ).  The only problem I have is quite bad back ache especially at night but the Doctor explained thats just the extra big ovaries pulling on then so hopefully when they go down in size it should stop.  I'm going to stay home this week and then back to work next week.  

take care

BGirl


----------



## Lou27 (Mar 10, 2008)

Just a quick one as I am at work..

B-Girl - firstly, congratulations! Great news. Sorry to hear about OHSS - rest and take it easy and try and enjoy the sun as much as poss (in moderation of course).

Pesca - thinking of you today - hope your scan brings you positive news. 

I have my 10 week scan on Thursday  - time has flown by. I already look HUGE but I guess thats pretty standard with twins. Trying to keep calm but am starting to get a little excited...the spotting stopped about a week ago. Really praying both hearts are still beating and that I get to see more human like babies!

xx


----------



## jaymac (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi Girls

How is everyone - cooking nicely in the heat?

B-girl - Congratulations from me too! Glad that you are starting to get over OHSS.  UCH was a good move for you!  I dont know how you managed 3 litres a day 
I really struggled getting 2 in, it felt like I was fitting in work around my trips to the loo.

Pesca - Hope things went well today.  I really hope you can progress to EC

LMG - Thanks for the tip about the invoices, I don't think I have been double charged but they did add a few things which were wrong.  The finance lady I spoke to was really helpful, but they also sent me a reminder for a cheque that it seems they already had.  So they do seem a bit disorganised.  Have you had any thoughts about having further treatment?  How was Grace Jones?

Yesterday we went for an 8 mile walk in Hythe, Kent which goes past a small safari park.  We stood on the hill looking at Giraffes and Rhinos and if it wasn't for Dungeness Power station in the background I could have believed I was on Safari.

Hope you are all fine and dandy
J
X


----------



## paw (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi guys

First off.... Pesca and Tracya - hope everything is going okay for you... let us know how you are getting on. 

B Girl... hope the OHSS is getting better

Lou... glad to hear that your spotting has stopped. Hope your scan goes well on Thursday honey 

Well i've been thinking all week about what my next plan is and would love to get your feedback on what you think... as I really value your advice. Also i've just turned 40 and kinda feel that i've got a small window now to make this happen.... this is in addition to the fact that my gorgeous hubby needs a major operation next year and will need at least 6 months of nursing. So next year is pretty much out for ttc and will definitely not be our priority.

soooo do I:

a) Stay at ACU and do a FET cycle with my 3 frosties...if they survive the thaw J-mo how long did you wait to do this after your failed IVF? Were all your blasts great quality?
b) Stay at ACU and do another IVF cycle... 3rd time lucky and all that 
c) Stay at ACU and do GIFT.... then i could have at least 4 eggs transferred
d) move to a new clinic (ARGC or Lister look good). new clinic means new protocol and this might make the difference.

what do you think?

I'm not going to start anything until the end of the year now as i've spent the last 6 months in and out of the ACU and need a break -- it takes it out of you! I've just signed up to do a half marathon as i need to get my teeth into a new challenge... one that i can achieve!! Although i've only run a max of 10k before ... so this really will be a bloomin challenge!!

I'm going to carry on with my vits: prenatal, zinc, extra Vit c and omega 3 and 6. On top of that my sister who lives in the states has sent me some DHEA which are vits you can buy over the counter there.. but are not available here. They are suppose to make the quality of your eggs better...

Anyway let me know what you think girls.

x


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Good evening Ladies,

how is everyone ? 

Bgirl, so glad I am that you feel much better!!! Shame about the back: have you thought of doing simple yoga stretches for your lower back (eg cat stretch)? Not sure how much they could help given that your ovaries are still active, but maybe a gentle stretch would help.

I am going to tell Paw what I think of all your questions, but before I do that I must thank you for thinking of me ... Today was not optimal: the scan showed that I still have only 4 follies and that the fourth follicle is still very small, apparently, not growing because the other big one is pushing it aside (is that possible?!). The Lady Dr (the young one who is rather sweet) said the 4th one wasn't big enough for egg collection: she went away (I think to consult with Dr R) and came back saying that we were going ahead with EC anyway!! I was surprised ! So, I went down, did my blood test, got my Pregnyl (I forgot to order that via the pharmacy, damn!), and now I am sitting here waiting for the call from the nurse to find out how much Menopur I should have, but it's been almost an hour !!! I am getting nervous - they said they'd call between 5pm and 7 and it's 8pm already ... Maybe they've changed their mind ... 

Over to Paw: Paw, can I just say that I find you wonderful and amazing?!? You are so determined and willing to go forward - I truly admire your attitude, and I must remind myself of it if/when I find myself with some negative news (for some reason I have a hunch things won't move forward for me. ..). But you are wonderful and your idea of the marathon just goes to show how positive you are!! I must learn from you!!! 
Now, as for your questions: 
I had not realised you had some frosties - well, that's great news, isn't it?!
If you do another IVF cycle, what would happen to your frosties? Could you still use them aftewards? These are questions perhaps you should think about - though I am sure you have already. Also, if you can do GIFT, why not? I remember Drs told me that I should have GIFT to maximise my chances (but then realised I couldn't since my DP's sperm is frozen and is not mature enough). Moving to a new clinic, I find, is daunting; I thought myself of the Lister since I am a poor respondent, but I am overwhelmed at the idea of starting all over again, but you do have a point: new clinic = new protocol. The question is: how different can protocols be from one clinic to the other? Surely, at ACU they choose the protocol according to your own personal situation - would not this situation determine the protocol in the first instance rather than the clinic? 
I have a feeling I have posed more questions than giving you answers, Paw!!! So sorry, but I know so little - perhaps not the best person to ask .. But it is important to tease out all these issues here! 

Ok, it's past 8pm now and I haven't been called yet!!! I am getting nervous and suspicious that they have decided against EC after all .... 

XXX Pesca


----------



## paw (Feb 15, 2008)

awwwww thanks Pesca..... and for taking timeout to answer when you are going through all this crap yourself..... you deserve some good luck 

Ring the clinic.... they should have called you by now so you should definitely call them.... x


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Hello Paw and everyone else,

Yes, yes, yes, I just got a call - I am happy: it's all going ahead and the lovely nurse told me the blood test showed very good levels of ....? Sorry, I can't remember: what is it that they test ?! Well, anyway, off to do my Menopur again tonight! 

Paw - no worries about answering your questions - isn't this what the Forum is for? And frankly, when I am going through crap it's a nice distraction to think of others and help out as much as I can! And after all we're all in this together - at different stages but it's the same adventure in which we need support and advice .... 

A big hug,
XXX Pesca


----------



## paw (Feb 15, 2008)

woooo hooooooo  so happy you're going for ec... it's my favourite bit..... i love being put under...

yes i'm weird ...


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Oh Paw,

that's really funny   So tell me: what happens at EC?! I asked the nurse - she told me all the technicalities, but am I supposed to be scared?! Any advice and tips on how to deal with all this would be much appreciated - even the weird bits that no one tells you about ... Anything you wanted to know about EC but were always afraid to ask ...   

XX Pesca


----------



## twiglets (Feb 13, 2008)

Just a quick one from me.

*Pesca*, just saw your news about EC. That`s great!!!    

When do you do your trigger injection (Pregnyl)? They test your E2 (oestrogen) levels when going ahead with EC as that shows if your follies are mature enough for EC.

Really happy for you, you deserve it. All the best hun.   

Hi to everybody else. Enjoy the weather all.

xxxxxxx


----------



## paw (Feb 15, 2008)

EC is easy Pesca....

You go downstairs at ACU and they allocate you a bed.  Rita the nurse will look after you..... she can be a little bossy but her heart is in the right place....

You then change into a gown and wait for them to take your DH into what my husband calls 'the porn room'  ... where he gets to unload his gun if you know what i mean...   (sorry i'm getting all Jackie Collins for some reason).

You then get taken into the theatre and go to lovely sleep..... when you wake up it's all over and they'll tell you how many eggs they managed to get.  You then have to get someone to take you home.... usually my DH disappears to go to work so i get a taxi to pick me up....

Tips.... hmmm.... i would take something to read whilst your waiting to go in and/or an ipod to relax you etc.... slippers are also a good idea... a bottle of water and a dressing gown...  

Promise... it's really the easiest part....

x


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Good morning Ladies,

Roses - thanx so much for your good wishes - I love all those rainbows and stars !  Let's hope they bring me good luck! Thanx also for the info on the blood test!! I am scheduled to inject the Pregnyl tonight at 9pm.

Paw - Ah, thank you, thank you - you relieved me immensely! I will do as you say - thanks so much for the tips (an IPod is a great idea, and a book perhaps?) Thank God we won't need the 'porn room' (   ) as DP's sperm is already frozen (he had a TESE done as he had no sperm because of his cancer), so that's done at least. Looking forward to meeting Rita - I usually deal well with 'difficult' people as I find one only has to make them laugh a bit 
One last question: can ACU arrange for a taxi or did you do it yourself? I ask because DP will be with me, but he's scared of driving into central London ...

Have a wonderful day everyone,
XXX Pesca


----------



## paw (Feb 15, 2008)

Hey Pesca

I think you'll have to organise this yourself....you can catch black cabs directly outside the unit.  I think you're allowed to get public transport but you need to make sure your DP is with you.  Check with UCH however as i don't want to give you false information.

When do you go in?

x


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Hello Paw,

Ah, I see, thanks for that - I remember at UCH did arrange for taxis, but at ACU they always insist they have nothing to do with UCH,   I'll give them a ring maybe tomorrow.

I go in first thing Thursday morning.

XX Pesca


----------



## barnet girl (Apr 8, 2008)

Morning all

Beginning to feel a lot better now, I've got my appetite back although still got a funny taste in my mouth and still cry at the slightest thing but on the whole feeling better.  Unfortunately the doubts are beginning to set in now, I had some cramps yesterday and now am paranoid something is going wrong.  I'm off to the GP today for some blood tests and then I've got my first scan on the 7th August so hopefully only a week or so to drive myself insane with worry  

Pesca - thats great news you are going ahead.  I got really excited at this stage.  I think paw has given you excellent advice about the EC, there really is nothing to worry about.  I took my ipod to listen to and DH took a newspaper (your DP will have lots of waiting around so make sure he has something) and we were quite happy.  You get yourself changed and then lie on the bed (there are 4 in the room so depending how busy it is there could be 4 other couples there) and wait your turn.  You then walk into the operating room yourself with the nurse and they get you settled while the anesthesiologist talks to you and then the next thing you know you are waking up back in your bed with your DP next to you (normally very bored).  My DH discovered a drinks machine in the other part of the hospital and got himself a drink while he waited, they seemed quite happy for him to wander around and bring his drink back.

When we left we just wandered back to the main road and flagged a taxi down (they go past every minute or so) we caught the taxi to Kings cross and then the tube home.  

Hope that helps but as I said you will be fine.

Paw - glad you are feeling better and beginning to think about the future.  You have obviously put a lot of thought into it already. have you had your review meeting with the ACU yet? have they got any idea what went wrong.  

Have you ever had any kind of immune testing done already ?  if not it might be worth having some done.  Can I also ask quite a crude question ?  Money is it an issue? to swap to another clinic and have a whole new range of tests will be expensive, I know we don't like to but it is something you have to take into account when making decisions.

I know what you mean about time running out, I feel that at my age so I don't know how I would cope at 40 (sorry to be negative)  .  Hopefully you will get better advice from the others sorry I've not been much help.

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all well.

Take care

BGirl


----------



## paw (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi B Girl

yes 40 is a milestone and when i started this journey (at 37)... i didn't really think i'd be in this position. I even remember telling my friends that 'i'll squeeze two out before i'm 40'...   But life takes you on different journeys and down unexpected paths.... i'm hoping i'll get a little bit of luck soon.

Since i've been trying numerous friends have got pregnant.  Some older than me who have been trying for years... 2 very recently - both naturally - including my sister at 41.  I also have friends who are in the same position as myself and are on their 5th IVF attempt... i admire these women so much.  They pick themselves up and move on...  their view (and mine) is, you only win if you keep trying.. if you give up you'll never know if you'll succeed or not.

Of course I don't have blind faith.  I'm also a realist... this may not happen for me.... but at least I can say i gave it my best shot. Never 'what if'.... 

I also don't have a never ending pot of money.  However my DH and I are both in our 40's and have very good jobs which pay well.  We are lucky therefore that we can keep going for now.

I've had a couple of immune tests done at the UCH... NK cells etc... but i've been given the all clear.  I know that the ARGC specialise in immune testing... that's why it might be quite appealing for me.  However i do love the UCH and i'm looking forward to hear what they say at my follow-up which i need to book.  I'm assuming it will be the same as last time.... older woman = poorer quality eggs therefore they'll recommend GIFT as it doesn't put such pressure on the eggs.  I'm undecided about whether to take this route yet however.

Glad you are feeling better.... and don't worry about the cramps... as far as i'm aware they are pretty normal symptoms in your first trimester.

x


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi all,

Well i am back from my festival and boy am i knackered!!  All this dancing in the sunshine really does take it out of you.  Unfortunately, i did not get to see Grace Jones.  She was on at 10.45 (too late for me as i had to get home to give my dog its medication)...and she was taken off quite early as she was quite bad.  Apart from that, i just bumbled about in the sunshine...drinking far too much!  I managed to sneak a big flask of gin & tonic in!!!

B-Girl:  I am so glad you are feeling a lot better from the OHSS...i hope all goes well with your scan.  I think you are probably really aware of every twinge...and likely to naturally worry about it all.  I hope it is just your ovaries settling back down!

Pesca - Go girl!!!!  I am so pleased that you have made it to EC!!  When are you going in?  If it is tomorrow i am wishing you tons of luck! I too really enjoyed the EC part.  DP came in with me, did his thing in his room, and then he went off shopping for a few hours.  I knew he would be going out of his mind hanging around there (he is not very good in hospitals at all).  Then he came back with a big pressie for me! 

Paw- sounds like you are giving everything a good consideration for the next stage.  Have you considered having a drug free FET?  J-mo did this earlier this year, and she is now pregnant.  I think they did it 2 months after and because there was no medication (just the after transfer support), it may be less taxing on your body.  I totally agree that it is a lot to go through one after the other.  Aside from that, i do not know much about GIFT to comment, accept there was a lady on here who got pregnant with triplets as a result of GIFT last year!  I too was thinking about  going to another clinic, but have decided against it as i think ACU know now each aspect of the tx from me which poses difficulty.  Therefore, i feel i should give it another go with them...as there are lots of complications with me.  However, if the next tx is a failure, i am not sure what i would do.  Sorry, as i am not sure if this is much help;..but i am sure you will make the right decision for you.

Lou -Good luck for your scan on Thurs...I shall be keeping everything crossed!

Jaymac - Well done on the long walk...you are brave doing that in this heat!!!

Roses - How are you?

Well, i am back to normality tom...i mean work....    I really think i may be built to be a stay at home girlfriend!!!

Take care all,
LMG
xxx


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Good evening Ladies,

Thanx so much for your encouragement and for all those tip-top tips on EC!!! Bgirl, I'll remind DP of taking stuff to read, I am lucky in that he doesn't mind waiting - he's a very patient man  But it sounds like perhaps I can also go home by tube - it's a 40 min journey so won't be too bad .. I'll see how I feel!

As for the discussion over Paw's options for the future, Paw, I think you are truly considering and putting everything on the table, which is the only way in order to make an informed decision succesfully. I do consider that swithing clinic would add the complication of starting from scratch - not so much in terms of costs but also in terms of how much information they already have about you and how well they know you. As for the treatment to follow, GIFT does sound like a good option, considering that you want this to be successful next time, but I did get scared reading LMS's post over the triplet of a lady who did GIFT!!! I could cope with twins, but I am not sure about triplets! At any rate, it sounds like it's best to wait for a consultation with ACU to find out exactly what needed to be done and what went wrong. But Paw, let me tell you: you do sound like a very judicious Lady, being a realist but at the same time making sure you try everything in order to avoid having regrets later!!! 
I do know what you mean about seeing your friends getting pregnant as time goes by: I am meeting for lunch a friend tomorrow who lives in the US and haven't seen since 1998, and of course she just had a baby who'll be with her. You do feel like you're the odd one out: amongst all my first cousins (who are many and all female) I am the last one with no children in my 30s. The other cousin with no children is 30 this year, so she does have time ... All terribly strange this is, but it is amazing to see other women who are still trying at their 4th, 5th attempt - it is a question of persevering with realism. I'll see it like that 

Bgirl - delighted to hear you are a lot better!! Getting paranoid by symptoms is, I am afraid, unavoidable as I read other ladies' posts ... So, HANG IN there! Try to be distracted with books, films whatever ... It'll go quicker - 7th Aug is just around the corner  

LMS - what a fun time, I am so jealous!!!  

Lou - I hadn't realised you have  scan on Thursday   for it. I'll be at ACU for the EC - maybe we'll bump into one another!! 

Ok, I must stop here - just got my Pregnyl injection 10 min ago. I got a bit worried as I put both liquids into it and jabbed 2ml instead of 1 (I only read the nurse's instruction later ...OOps!), but then I figured it's only water and I'll only get a watery belly ... Or so I hope!! 


Have a lovely evening everyone,
XXX Pesca


----------



## paw (Feb 15, 2008)

thanks for all your views ladies..... i'm going to spend some time out to think about it all and then prepare myself for round 3...... natural FET sounds like a good option.... but need to speak with the docs as they said the blasts weren't as good quality as the fresh ones... and they didn't work  

just got a bill in for another 540 quid to freeze them... so they better be good enough  

xx


----------



## Lou27 (Mar 10, 2008)

Pesca - maybe I'll see you tomorrow?! Will be there at 10.00.  GOOD LUCK!!! You will be fine xx


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Lou,

oh, shame - I'll be under the operating light at 10am. But I wish you lots of    for your scan!! Keep us posted.

And then sooner or later I suggest we ACU girls all meet up for a meal somewhere and reveal our identities as I am growing fond of all of you - that would be fun 

Have a lovely evening everyone,

XX Pesca


----------



## barnet girl (Apr 8, 2008)

Evening

Had my official HcG test today and the results have come back okay Maybe a bit low but clinic where happy - 6084 for 27DPO.  No indiciation of twins from the result which is a shame as I've decided I really want, oh well will be happy with any.

Pesca - good luck with EC tomorrow, hope everthing goes well and they manage to get all the follicles.

BGirl


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi all,

Pesca - Just wanted to wish you well for tomorrow.  I shall be keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you. Meeting up sounds like a fab idea.  Lets arrange something soon.

Lou - Good luck for your scan tomorrow too.....sending you oodles of positive vibes!!

B-Girl - Great news on having everything confirmed!!!  You and DH must be excited.  Although you said you wanted twins...i am so happy for you to be pregnant full stop!  Rest up now and i hope the OHSS symptoms have disappeared!

Hi to everyone else. Can you belive i have only just stopped working on my first day back!!  HOw bad is that!

Hope you all have a great eve!

LMG
xxx


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Hello Bgirl and LMG,

thanx so much for your good wishes - will have my last Cetrotide injection in a moment ...

I just wanted to say: Bgirl, THAT's FAB NEWS!!! I am SO happy for you - I can see that you were settling for twins, but hey one will be ok, won't it? I am so happy for you ... keep us posted!!!

LMG - take it easy with the job - not worth stressing over about it   I have a very stressful job, and I am convinced my fertility is affected by it ... I am trying to relax but I see deadlines closer and closer and mounting and mounting, BUT: tomorrow I'll be asleep for a good part of the day, hurra!

XXX Pesca


----------



## paw (Feb 15, 2008)

Just wanted to say... Pesca good luck for tomorrow ... hope everything goes well.  I'm of for a dirty weekend  tomorrow so i won't be able to post until i'm back.... so keep  

B Girl congratulations on your blood test... one at least is easier to handle....

Hi to everyone else

x


----------



## paw (Feb 15, 2008)




----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

paw!!  that's very funny.

barnet girl, great stuff, exciting!

Ev else, one observation i have comparing ICH with other clinics, is that UCH simply will not let low women with likelihoods cycle - one can see that as they cancel poor repsonders at eg 5 or 6 follicles depending on E2 levels. If you get to EC there, you are already doing better than eg at the Lister. BUt it cuts both ways, if borderline, you might miss out. 

I think my message is: if you have unltd cash, i'd go to Lister and try as much as possible, constantly in fact. Otherwise, my impression is that UCh will give you a  better view of your chances. (one can debate why they take this more realistic view but i personally think it is either professional decency or the flip side - a desire to protect their stats.) anyone else found the same?


----------



## Lou27 (Mar 10, 2008)

Pesca - hope you are feeling ok  -when you feel up to it, send us a message to update us. Thinking of you and wishing you SO much luck xxx

I had my 10 wk scan today and I saw the babies kicking and wriggling  - one was asleep which I was abit scared about as I wanted to see it move so I knew it was 'real', then it suddenly woke up and started dancing. I was so in awe and quite shocked by the whole spectacle!!! Am obviously now much more relieved. Now just have to wait until 12 wk scan and we have decided to have babies at UCH due to new ward (just finished) and apparantly good care. I will have the nucal scan as well because I am still paranoid about that very high initial HSG and whether it might have indicated anything. Do we every stop worrying!!

I'd love for us to meet up at some point - maybe for coffee one lunch time  - prob best on a sunday so we aren't interfering with work schedules etc. Whoever is up for it, then say and we can fix dates/times but I do think we should make arrangements via email/private message as its abit dodgy making a plan openly for anyone to read and turn up!!!

How is everyone else?


----------



## twiglets (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi ladies,

I know I`m a bit of a lurker at the moment, but I just can`t help replying to all your news 

*BGirl*, great news on your HSG levels! At least you know things are looking good. I know you had your heart set on twins, but if it is a singleton, don`t forget that you still have 8 lovely blast frosties! And there is no risk of OHSS with FET. All the best for your scan  

*Pesca*, hope all went well today. Thinking of you  

*Lou,* lovely news on your scan. It must have been a magical moment  . How sweet it sounds to have your babies where they were conceived. Do you have to live nearby to them to give birth there? I guess it`s charged privately isn`t it, but of course as long as the care is good it would be worth it!

Have a nice day everyone.

xxxxxx


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Hello lovely friends,

back from clinic - it was as easy as Paw mentioned, really easy!!!
So, I got 3 eggs - not a lot, but what could I expect with 4 follies of which one was too small? So, I am not disappointed, only hopeful that ICSI will work on at least one!!! We shall see!!

I was even strong enough to go back by bus with DP, stopped at a fishmonger, got two lovely salmon steaks, and now I feel fine! I may even start working again, but perhaps I'll relax with a book ...

Lou - I WAS SO ECSTATIC when I read your post !!! That's such wonderful news - you must have been so moved to see those little ones ... How sweet and moving!!!

Anna - I am glad you post your open opinions on issues I think about all the time but find hard to articulate. I like to think that yes, ACU may be worried about stats, but they'll also paint a very realistic picture. Every scan I went in for while stimming they wanted to cancel - and everytime they decided to go ahead ... So, although I was always so stressed about it all, I am glad they took it very seriously somehow - or maybe I am just trying to convince myself that this is the case! Is the Lister so much giving false hopes? Everyone who's being treated there seems rather happy ... I just feel so confused sometimes with forming my own opinion!

Roses - how's everything? 

As for meeting up, I'd love to do it - Sun sounds good - maybe lunch somewhere in Central London? But yes, I do agree we should all arrange it through email messages!!!

XXX Pesca


----------



## barnet girl (Apr 8, 2008)

Hello

Pesca that is brilliant news 3 good eggs,     for fertilisation over night.  Glad it was easy for you, did you get to meet Rita?  Was there quite a few others having their EC today?

Lou - ohhh what you describe is what we all aspire to, to actually see your babies wriggling around must be so awe inspiring.  It must be really hard for the scanner as they must want to just do it check things are okay and move on, and they are faced with 2 people with their noses pressed up against the screen staring intently totally forgetting about time.  So So pleased for you and hubby, I know its hard but try to start enjoying it now definitely make the most of being spoiled and getting seats on buses and tubes.

Hello to everyone else, I would love to meet up, most Sundays are okay although we do go away alot.

Take care

BGirl


----------



## Lou27 (Mar 10, 2008)

Pesca - that's amazing - they managed to retrieve all 3 viable eggs - great start!! It sounds like it all went smoothly for you. Was it Dr S who did it? He is lovely. I had Mr S who I am a bit obsessed with....!!!  Wishing you all the luck in the world over the next few days - keep us informed. Am praying it works out.

As for meeting up -so far we have:

Me (Lou)
Pesca
B-Girl

If anyone else wants to join (would love to see as many as poss), then let us know. Once we have numbers then we can send personal messages and arrange date/venue. 

XX


----------



## Lou27 (Mar 10, 2008)

Roses are Red - thanks for your message - which I forgot to reply to on my last post! I live in North London but Warren St tube which ( the ante natal unit for UCH is there) is not too far. I am actually going NHS and not privately. However, I get assigned to a consultant due to the twins. Hope you are doing ok xxx


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Good evening Ladies,

Lou it was the young Dr S (what's the difference between Mr and Dr ? I take it Dr S is the big cheese ) who did it: very sweet, but I also noticed before I fell asleep there was this young female Dr with a scarf on, and she was the sweetest one of all.
Rita was funny - I dealt with her as I do with most difficult people - I made her laugh!!   

THANX for all your good wishes - they mean a lot to me as I am sitting all alone here talking to friends and family and they have no idea what this is all about ... 

Great on the meeting-up plans: LET'S DO IT! It'll be fun! 

XX Pesca


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Hello Ladies,

quick one as I must go back to work ... I got a call from ACU: only 2 eggs went through ICSI (the third one was immature), and of those two only one was fertilized - the other shattered. Oh, I feel a bit disappointed, but hopeful that this one - my only chance - will divide ... We won't know till tomorrow morning and if it indeed divides then ET will be in the afternoon ... ARGH!!! How NERVE-WRECKING ! I can't sustain this - must go back to work and use work as distraction ...
Those Cyclogest pessaries are a pain in the neck: half of it always comes out again ... Sorry about this detail, but I haven't mastered the skill yet on how to do it properly 

XXX Pesca


----------



## barnet girl (Apr 8, 2008)

Morning

Pesca - okay so you have one fertilised, a bit disappointing but still thats great news.  That gives you a fighting chance, I remember one of the modertors saying on one of the threads that she only had one fertilised and put back and now she has a beautiful son, Zachery I think his name is.  So keep up the     and we will all be   your little fighter makes it through the night and is soon snug and warm inside of you.

In respect to the cyclogest I know exactly what you mean  , I read some good advice that the actual drug is absorbed in 20 Min's so if you can put it in and lie down for 20 Min's and then anything that comes out after that is just the wax the drug is carried in.  Also the   is apparently the best way to get the drug into the body, they told me that in the hospital, but I just can't face that.  I just end up with lots of underwear in the washing basket, good job I bought some new stuff recently 

Sending you lots of    and don't forget you are not alone we are all behind you.

BGirl


----------



## Lou27 (Mar 10, 2008)

Pesca - not sure what happened as I just wrote you a long message but it didn't post....very strange.

I wanted to say that I remember so well how horrible and stressful this wait was...remember it only takes the one. Try and keep focussed on the end goal and think positive thoughts. We are all here for you and praying that this one divides how it should. Rest as much as possible afterwards if it goes ahead tomorrow. 

The young Dr Saab is lovely - I had Mr Serhal - the Director of the clinic and he set it up. Believe it or not, 'Mr' has a higher status than 'Dr'  - don't ask!! 

Lots of love and positive vibes today. 

XXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Lou and B-girl,

you are wonderful - THANX so much for all your words - sending you  

I will remain hopeful I promise!!!! I will now go in the loo and do the Cyclogest bit following Bgirl's instructions!! Thanks so much, Bgirl - good to know it only takes 20 min or so ...  

Ah, I see now Dr Saab and Mr Serhal - how bizarre is this division of Mr and Dr and what carries more weight?! 


Have a lovely day, and thanks for thinking of me - it gives me a lot of positive strength, XXX Pesca


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

Good luck Pesca, (all Mr or I suppose Ms s in the medical world have been Drs at some point so Mr or Ms is higher, UK is weird I know) 

Glad to hear all fine Lou, I wonder what they were on about, absolutely nothing apparently!  all that worry too. 

I gather UCH is now doing NK cells tests - worthwhile if anyone has repeat early m/c or failure at IVF. im considering another test now. 

good luck eveyrone xx


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi all,

Pesca - Congratulations on your EC - one is def better than none!  I hope it is dividing nicely...i presume it will be ET tom...how exciting.  Keep positive hon!!

Lou - How wonderful to see your beanies....you must be chuffed.  I don't think you will stop worrying until they are here!

Anna - Do you mean UCH now  believe in the whole NK cells theory?  I thought they never supported it!

Hi to everyone else!!

LMGxxx


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

LMG, not sure they are cert doing the tests. i saw a sign up.


----------



## georgette (Jul 16, 2008)

Hello

I am sorry to hijack this thread - I am very new at ACU and desperately wanted an opinion!!!  
I went for my dummy ET (no hycosy) yesterday. The young slightly short mannered doctor did it - It wa s little difficult cos I needed to pee so bad that my bladder was too big and had distorted the womb a little. But she got it in and was very happy with it all. 


BUT...
last night and once today I got some bleeding   Quite a small amount but it still shocked me.

IS THIS NORMAL!!! 
I am sooooo worried that this might happen in the real ET and what if that causes problems and the little embies come out or something

ANY help gratefully received!

(I have endo and this is my first IVF, was very excited and hopeful yesterday and am now terrified. Hope you don't mind me popping in!)

Georgette


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

crse not!  welcome G xxx

but sorry can't help. sorry to be useless. xxx

id call them. you ARE paying you know!


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi ladies - sorry to gatecrash!

Anna the third - I am trying to respond to your IM but your inbox is full - can you make some space??

Sorry again ladies
Blu


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

thx, will do Blu. xx


----------



## Lou27 (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi Georgette,

Welcome to the thread and good luck for your first IVF. First of all, if anything at all is bothering you, then definitely call them, you are paying for it! Just spk to reception and ask for whoever you like (are you under a consultant there?) to call you back.

As for the bleeding - personally, I think they will say it is entirely normal because they are poking around up there and they may have just got a small blood vessel or something. Try not to panic about it, it really sounds ok, promise!!

Good luck xx


----------



## barnet girl (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi Georgette

Welcome to the thread.

Lou gives very good advice if you are really worried give then a call.

I was quite worried about the embies falling out after ET but I was reassured once they are in, they are not going to fall out, they put them in quite high up in the womb and they settle in quite happily.

Good luck with your first IVF, do you start downregging quite soon?

Take care

BGirl


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Hello Ladies,

Hello to Georgette - I can see why you are so scared, but I seem to remember I read somewhere that sometimes Hycosy does cause bleeding, as Lou said. Better phone ACU up - they do call back if it is urgent!!!! Do you know what protocol you will be on? 

I have just gone to pick up the Fragmin injections and it cost me £60 - I walked back thinking: what am I doing this for if my egg doesn't divide tomorrow and it's all over ?! I must, MUST stay positive ...  The embriologist said that an egg normally has 99% chances it will divide: let's hope that's the case!!!! 

Have a good evening everyone, XXX Pesca


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home this way ladies........http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=151468.0


----------

